# The Media Ignored The Top Story of 2013



## Sawbriars

Of course those who understand the nature of the media are not suprised by this........that is why Fox News dominates the news.....whilst not as good as it should be.....they at least make some attempt to be real journalists.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC8QqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wnd.com%2F2013%2F12%2Fmedia-ignored-this-top-story-of-2013-until-now%2F&ei=RiDEUqiiA-O02gXfvYCYCA&usg=AFQjCNEESMeQQt0xfHkaIJSqGBjKbooR1A&bvm=bv.58187178,d.b2I


----------



## Destroyer2

Reports: Alleged trend of 'knockout game' a myth



> But police officials in several cities where the attacks have been reported say the knockout game is an urban myth, and that attacks that have received recent attention in the media have been random assaults, the New York Times is reporting.



It's mainstream-media-fueled panic, the Knockout Game exists only in the mouths of news anchors.


----------



## Sawbriars

Destroyer2 said:


> Reports: Alleged trend of 'knockout game' a myth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But police officials in several cities where the attacks have been reported say the knockout game is an urban myth, and that attacks that have received recent attention in the media have been random assaults, the New York Times is reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mainstream-media-fueled panic, the Knockout Game exists only in the mouths of news anchors.
Click to expand...


The above poster is a typical liberal idiot...........not interested in any truth only in promoting their idiotic agenda.

LATED STORIES
Hollywood star rushes to aid 'Knockout' victim

1-2 punch: Grandpas no match for Knockout perps

Obama ripped for prosecuting Knockout perp

Muslims outraged by Knockout, but there's a catch

Crime crackdown compared to slave roundup

Hundreds of black 'young folks' battle cops

Lawmaker hits back at 'twisted' 'Knockout' gamers

Black mob violence blamed on collective 'mental illness'

Deadly truth behind 'Knockout Game'

Knockout Game victim: It's not real

Newsrooms start acknowledging black-on-white violence

Knockout Game leaves victim stunned twice

New mayor inspires 'leftist revolution' in NYC

'Lefty' librarian beaten to pulp in Knockout Game

Karate rabbi's answer to 'Knockout Game'

Exposing racist violence in America

Fed-up lawmakers want stiff penalties for 'Knockout Game'

Obama, Oprah, media to blame for black mobs

'Knockout' on senior citizen working in garden

Philly mayor gets tough on black mobs

Knock this out: Media's absurd claim on black mobs

How WND readers exposed Knockout Game

'White Girl' author gives Hannity 'knockout' scoop

Whistleblower: Black-mob violence flooding Philadelphia

Fox launches full-frontal assault on black mobs

Surprise! Media finally wake up to Knockout Game

Now black mobs plague nightclubs coast to coast

Cops: Black mob kidnaps, rapes teen girls

Police deny series of trail attacks 'a pattern'

Newspapers directed: Cover up black violence

Mob violence strikes another black university

Extra! Extra! These hoodlums are not black

Allen West: America 'on verge of race war?'

Black mob pounces on young white couple

'South Park' just 'wrong' about Zimmerman

Another black-mob attack? Look who's not talking ...

Take a stroll, wake up in hospital thanks to black mob

Combat soldiers no match for black mob ...

Pack of black youth terrorize city

Indictment: Shooting victims picked by race

Black-on-white beatings leave more dead

Black-mob violence destroys U.S. landmark

Navy shooter complained of 'white racism'

It's happened! An all-white riot

Black websites silent on race-based violence

What do Sandusky, Sheboygan have in common?

Media silence: Another white man shoots black teen

'Riotous' black mobs 'out of control'

Black mob murders man in surprising place

Breakthrough: Cops identify race of suspects

Shhh! Teen mob that raped 2 women ... was black

Police not interested in brutal beating on tape

Black mob pounces on woman: 'Shut up white [bleep!]'

About that violent gang, the 'Obama Boyz'

Intended Knockout Game victim shoots back

Black mob-in-training bullies white girl, 3

Black mob on rampage fractures cop's skull

Black teen, 16, who beat WWII vet to death arrested

Police: Teens kill baseball player 'for fun'

Downtown Memphis? Safe, of course

Black mob looting: 'This is the city of Detroit'

Black mobs erupt in Ivy League region

Dad: Son 'sorry' for beating white boy on bus

Man in coma after black mob of 50 pummels him

Black-on-black murders epidemic in this city

Black mob targets off-duty police

Vicious: Blacks pummel white child on bus

Even media can no longer ignore black violence

Black man in hoodie stabs white girl 11 times

Black mob leaves waiter with broken jaw

Race violence alarms, before Zimmerman verdict

Black mobs go 'bang' on July 4th

Kaboom! Now black mobs kill 4th of July

Family picnic turns to horror thanks to black mob

Mall maul nothing much, authorities report

Black mob strikes Ohio mother

Bike trail builds reputation for mob attacks

Woman sics dogs on reporter

Knockout Game victim's eye kicked out of socket

Happy holiday! Let the violence begin

Beach week fun: Kevlar vests and weapons

FBI called into hate crime targeting whites

Police blamed for black crime spree

Shooting victim wanted 'tribe' to be peaceful

Violence takes over 'CelebrAsian'

Black violence surges from D.C. rail line to Master's

'Beach week' draws black crowd -- and violence

Gun owner stops home invaders dead

Black mob attack on elderly white halted

Strategy: Reduce violence by taking away Facebook

Media label black-mob violence 'mischievous teens'

Violent threats follow Detroit takeover

Torture-slaying retrial declared 'victim-free' zone

Black mob beats man 'for no reason'

7 injured at party for 13-year-old rapper

'COPS' slammed for portraying blacks as criminals

Taser-armed security guard chases black mobs

25-year-old victim loses Knockout Game

TV-smashing, rock hurling 'candlelight vigil'


Read more at Media ignored this ?top story? of 2013 until now


----------



## Moonglow

Start your own media group and stop demanding that a private enterprise bend to your idea of what is most important.


----------



## Sawbriars

Moonglow said:


> Start your own media group and stop demanding that a private enterprise bend to your idea of what is most important.



I have seen many literally dumb ass liberals before but this board seems to have the lamest and dumbest liberals of all the boards.........why is that?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Destroyer2 said:


> Reports: Alleged trend of 'knockout game' a myth
> 
> 
> It's mainstream-media-fueled panic, the Knockout Game exists only in the mouths of news anchors.



That would be the same NY Times that reported Benghazi really was based on a hocky interwebz video?

Thanks, but the National Enquirer has a fuckload more credibility than the NY Times. What's the one that does the BatBoy shit? Even they are more likely to report accurate news than the Times....


----------



## Indeependent

FoxNews...
45 Million Republicans.
3 Million Republicans watch FoxNew.
What's FoxNew doing wrong?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

So here's a question that none of the "knockout game" fear-mongers have been able to answer for me yet.

How many confirmed cases of the "knockout game" have occurred in 2013?


----------



## rightwinger

Knockout game is the biggest story of 2013?

Slow year


----------



## Moonglow

Sawbriars said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start your own media group and stop demanding that a private enterprise bend to your idea of what is most important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen many literally dumb ass liberals before but this board seems to have the lamest and dumbest liberals of all the boards.........why is that?
Click to expand...


Your a mench..


----------



## Destroyer2

Sawbriars said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reports: Alleged trend of 'knockout game' a myth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But police officials in several cities where the attacks have been reported say the knockout game is an urban myth, and that attacks that have received recent attention in the media have been random assaults, the New York Times is reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mainstream-media-fueled panic, the Knockout Game exists only in the mouths of news anchors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above poster is a typical liberal idiot...........not interested in any truth only in promoting their idiotic agenda.
> 
> LATED STORIES
> Hollywood star rushes to aid 'Knockout' victim
> 
> 1-2 punch: Grandpas no match for Knockout perps
> 
> Obama ripped for prosecuting Knockout perp
> 
> Muslims outraged by Knockout, but there's a catch
> 
> Crime crackdown compared to slave roundup
> 
> Hundreds of black 'young folks' battle cops
> 
> Lawmaker hits back at 'twisted' 'Knockout' gamers
> 
> Black mob violence blamed on collective 'mental illness'
> 
> Deadly truth behind 'Knockout Game'
> 
> Knockout Game victim: It's not real
> 
> Newsrooms start acknowledging black-on-white violence
> 
> Knockout Game leaves victim stunned twice
> 
> New mayor inspires 'leftist revolution' in NYC
> 
> 'Lefty' librarian beaten to pulp in Knockout Game
> 
> Karate rabbi's answer to 'Knockout Game'
> 
> Exposing racist violence in America
> 
> Fed-up lawmakers want stiff penalties for 'Knockout Game'
> 
> Obama, Oprah, media to blame for black mobs
> 
> 'Knockout' on senior citizen working in garden
> 
> Philly mayor gets tough on black mobs
> 
> Knock this out: Media's absurd claim on black mobs
> 
> How WND readers exposed Knockout Game
> 
> 'White Girl' author gives Hannity 'knockout' scoop
> 
> Whistleblower: Black-mob violence flooding Philadelphia
> 
> Fox launches full-frontal assault on black mobs
> 
> Surprise! Media finally wake up to Knockout Game
> 
> Now black mobs plague nightclubs coast to coast
> 
> Cops: Black mob kidnaps, rapes teen girls
> 
> Police deny series of trail attacks 'a pattern'
> 
> Newspapers directed: Cover up black violence
> 
> Mob violence strikes another black university
> 
> Extra! Extra! These hoodlums are not black
> 
> Allen West: America 'on verge of race war?'
> 
> Black mob pounces on young white couple
> 
> 'South Park' just 'wrong' about Zimmerman
> 
> Another black-mob attack? Look who's not talking ...
> 
> Take a stroll, wake up in hospital thanks to black mob
> 
> Combat soldiers no match for black mob ...
> 
> Pack of black youth terrorize city
> 
> Indictment: Shooting victims picked by race
> 
> Black-on-white beatings leave more dead
> 
> Black-mob violence destroys U.S. landmark
> 
> Navy shooter complained of 'white racism'
> 
> It's happened! An all-white riot
> 
> Black websites silent on race-based violence
> 
> What do Sandusky, Sheboygan have in common?
> 
> Media silence: Another white man shoots black teen
> 
> 'Riotous' black mobs 'out of control'
> 
> Black mob murders man in surprising place
> 
> Breakthrough: Cops identify race of suspects
> 
> Shhh! Teen mob that raped 2 women ... was black
> 
> Police not interested in brutal beating on tape
> 
> Black mob pounces on woman: 'Shut up white [bleep!]'
> 
> About that violent gang, the 'Obama Boyz'
> 
> Intended Knockout Game victim shoots back
> 
> Black mob-in-training bullies white girl, 3
> 
> Black mob on rampage fractures cop's skull
> 
> Black teen, 16, who beat WWII vet to death arrested
> 
> Police: Teens kill baseball player 'for fun'
> 
> Downtown Memphis? Safe, of course
> 
> Black mob looting: 'This is the city of Detroit'
> 
> Black mobs erupt in Ivy League region
> 
> Dad: Son 'sorry' for beating white boy on bus
> 
> Man in coma after black mob of 50 pummels him
> 
> Black-on-black murders epidemic in this city
> 
> Black mob targets off-duty police
> 
> Vicious: Blacks pummel white child on bus
> 
> Even media can no longer ignore black violence
> 
> Black man in hoodie stabs white girl 11 times
> 
> Black mob leaves waiter with broken jaw
> 
> Race violence alarms, before Zimmerman verdict
> 
> Black mobs go 'bang' on July 4th
> 
> Kaboom! Now black mobs kill 4th of July
> 
> Family picnic turns to horror thanks to black mob
> 
> Mall maul nothing much, authorities report
> 
> Black mob strikes Ohio mother
> 
> Bike trail builds reputation for mob attacks
> 
> Woman sics dogs on reporter
> 
> Knockout Game victim's eye kicked out of socket
> 
> Happy holiday! Let the violence begin
> 
> Beach week fun: Kevlar vests and weapons
> 
> FBI called into hate crime targeting whites
> 
> Police blamed for black crime spree
> 
> Shooting victim wanted 'tribe' to be peaceful
> 
> Violence takes over 'CelebrAsian'
> 
> Black violence surges from D.C. rail line to Master's
> 
> 'Beach week' draws black crowd -- and violence
> 
> Gun owner stops home invaders dead
> 
> Black mob attack on elderly white halted
> 
> Strategy: Reduce violence by taking away Facebook
> 
> Media label black-mob violence 'mischievous teens'
> 
> Violent threats follow Detroit takeover
> 
> Torture-slaying retrial declared 'victim-free' zone
> 
> Black mob beats man 'for no reason'
> 
> 7 injured at party for 13-year-old rapper
> 
> 'COPS' slammed for portraying blacks as criminals
> 
> Taser-armed security guard chases black mobs
> 
> 25-year-old victim loses Knockout Game
> 
> TV-smashing, rock hurling 'candlelight vigil'
> 
> 
> Read more at Media ignored this ?top story? of 2013 until now
Click to expand...


The police saying the knockout game is an urban myth is unreliable? And you're only source is _Whistleblower_, a confirmed rightist rag?

Okay. Right. You roll with that.

See, there's this thing called random violent crime, ever heard of it? There's no "trend", it's just the violent crime that's existed being brought to the forefront by the sensationalist media.


----------



## Moonglow

Hmmm...





> Some news organizations are refuting the existence of an alleged phenomenon known as the "knockout game" that has been the subject of media warnings in recent weeks.
> 
> According to reports by CNN, the Today show, USA TODAY and others, the game takes place when young people randomly assault strangers in an attempt to knock them out with one punch.
> 
> The attacks are leading to arrests, more officers on the streets and warnings for vigilance among the public, law enforcement officials and victims advocates told USA TODAY. In New Haven, Conn., police spokesman David Hartman said police are investigating six incidents in the past month as *possible *"knockouts."
> 
> But police officials in several cities where the attacks have been reported say the knockout game is an urban myth, and that attacks that have received recent attention in the media have been random assaults, the New York Times is reporting.
> 
> "We're trying to determine whether or not this is a real phenomenon," the news organization quotes New York police commissioner Raymond Kelly as saying. *"I mean, yes, something like this can happen. But we would like to have people come forward and give us any information they have*."


----------



## rightwinger

The only "trend" is YouTube and thugs looking for their 15 min


----------



## Destroyer2

"WND's Person of the Year: Rush Limbaugh"

Get the fuck out. Give me a real source that attempts to prove this knockout game crap, then we'll talk.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Destroyer2 said:


> The police saying the knockout game is an urban myth is unreliable?



The NY Times claiming the police said this is unreliable. The NY Times is nothing more than the propaganda outlet of the Obama administration.

They have zero credibility.


You can lie - we know leftists and the NY Times do as a matter of course - but facts are facts:

{Rose McGowan says she personally witnessed a knockout game attack in L.A. yesterday ... when a  masked "evil guy" punched an unsuspecting 65-year-old man and then took off. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/01/03/rose-mcgowan-knockout-game-attack-la-venice/#ixzz2pMiAcDOg}


{NEW YORK (CBSNewYork)  A disturbing and brutal game among teens is also targeting other victims in other cities.
Just last week, CBS 2s John Slattery reported on a disturbing series of attack on Jews in Brooklyn. Now were find out New York City is not alone.}

Police: Examples Of Troubling ?Knockout? Game Popping Up All Over « CBS New York


{Three teenagers were in custody Saturday morning, on charges of beating a homeless man to his death in Hoboken, N.J.

As CBS 2s Janelle Burrell reported, Hudson County Acting Prosecutor Gaetano T. Gregory said two 13-year-olds and a 14-year-old were charged in the Sept. 10 death of Ralph Eric Santiago, 46.}

Three NJ Teens Charged in 'Knockout Game' Death of Homeless Man | National Review Online



> Okay. Right. You roll with that.
> 
> See, there's this thing called random violent crime, ever heard of it? There's no "trend", it's just the violent crime that's existed being brought to the forefront by the sensationalist media.



So lie about it - you're a leftist - that's what you do..


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> The only "trend" is YouTube and thugs looking for their 15 min



Nah, the "trend" is leftists lying through their fucking teeth.

Dozens of confirmed cases - but leftists lie - always.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police saying the knockout game is an urban myth is unreliable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Times claiming the police said this is unreliable. The NY Times is nothing more than the propaganda outlet of the Obama administration.
> 
> They have zero credibility.
> 
> 
> You can lie - we know leftists and the NY Times do as a matter of course - but facts are facts:
> 
> {Rose McGowan says she personally witnessed a knockout game attack in L.A. yesterday ... when a  masked "evil guy" punched an unsuspecting 65-year-old man and then took off.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/01/03/rose-mcgowan-knockout-game-attack-la-venice/#ixzz2pMiAcDOg}
> 
> 
> {NEW YORK (CBSNewYork)  A disturbing and brutal game among teens is also targeting other victims in other cities.
> Just last week, CBS 2s John Slattery reported on a disturbing series of attack on Jews in Brooklyn. Now were find out New York City is not alone.}
> 
> Police: Examples Of Troubling ?Knockout? Game Popping Up All Over « CBS New York
> 
> 
> {Three teenagers were in custody Saturday morning, on charges of beating a homeless man to his death in Hoboken, N.J.
> 
> As CBS 2s Janelle Burrell reported, Hudson County Acting Prosecutor Gaetano T. Gregory said two 13-year-olds and a 14-year-old were charged in the Sept. 10 death of Ralph Eric Santiago, 46.}
> 
> Three NJ Teens Charged in 'Knockout Game' Death of Homeless Man | National Review Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Right. You roll with that.
> 
> See, there's this thing called random violent crime, ever heard of it? There's no "trend", it's just the violent crime that's existed being brought to the forefront by the sensationalist media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So lie about it - you're a leftist - that's what you do..
Click to expand...


Lists of hysterical fear-mongering news stories isn't evidence that the "knockout game" is a real trend, it's just evidence that you've bought into it.

Give me hard numbers. How many confirmed cases of the "knockout game" have occurred in 2013?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only "trend" is YouTube and thugs looking for their 15 min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, the "trend" is leftists lying through their fucking teeth.
> 
> *Dozens of confirmed cases - but leftists lie - always.*
Click to expand...


Prove it. Show me the numbers.


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> So here's a question that none of the "knockout game" fear-mongers have been able to answer for me yet.
> 
> How many confirmed cases of the "knockout game" have occurred in 2013?



Dozens - as you well know.

But since it doesn't fit your agenda, you have to be a bit less than honest about it.

Hey, but you've got the NY Times - the fuckers who claimed that Benghazi really WUZ TWO a spontaneous reaction to an interwebz video - claiming it's all a myth and all the verified reports are just lies..

I mean sure, they have a bit less credibility than Pravda in the 1950's - but hey.... Obama Akbar.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a question that none of the "knockout game" fear-mongers have been able to answer for me yet.
> 
> How many confirmed cases of the "knockout game" have occurred in 2013?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dozens - as you well know.
> 
> But since it doesn't fit your agenda, you have to be a bit less than honest about it.
> 
> Hey, but you've got the NY Times - the fuckers who claimed that Benghazi really WUZ TWO a spontaneous reaction to an interwebz video - claiming it's all a myth and all the verified reports are just lies..
> 
> I mean sure, they have a bit less credibility than Pravda in the 1950's - but hey.... Obama Akbar.
Click to expand...


Back up your claims with _data_. Show me these "dozens".

I don't give a shit about the New York Times.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Top Story of 2013?
Uhhh...I am pretty sure Obamacare beats this one out. 
  As far as does the "Knockout game" exist? Well duh...of course it exist because the videos are there for all to see.
 Is it a rampant-serious threat to the masses?..no. 
My take is it is isolated at best. Another activity of feral teenagers/young males who have no supervision or direction.


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> Prove it. Show me the numbers.



MUST LIE FOR AGENDA...

Click the links.


----------



## Destroyer2

You really didn't prove anything in that post other than giving more examples of random violent crime with the media labeling them as the "knockout game".

It's media fear-mongering and those of us that are rational actually realize this.


----------



## Uncensored2008

{SYRACUSE, N.Y. (AP) &#8212; A 13-year-old boy has been sentenced to 18 months of confinement for the beating death of a 51-year-old Syracuse man.

The teenager waived his right to a hearing that was scheduled for Friday. He had pleaded guilty to assault and attempted assault, admitting that he started the fatal beating by attempting to knock the man out with a single punch.



Read more: Teen gets 18-months in 'knockout game' death - New York News 
Follow us: @myfoxny on Twitter | Fox5NY on Facebook}

PROVE IT....

Fucking leftists...


----------



## Destroyer2

theDoctorisIn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only "trend" is YouTube and thugs looking for their 15 min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, the "trend" is leftists lying through their fucking teeth.
> 
> *Dozens of confirmed cases - but leftists lie - always.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. Show me the numbers.
Click to expand...


Even better -- show me the confirmation that they were "knockout game" attacks and not just random violent crime other than a silly media headline.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> {SYRACUSE, N.Y. (AP)  A 13-year-old boy has been sentenced to 18 months of confinement for the beating death of a 51-year-old Syracuse man.
> 
> The teenager waived his right to a hearing that was scheduled for Friday. He had pleaded guilty to assault and attempted assault, admitting that he started the fatal beating by attempting to knock the man out with a single punch.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Teen gets 18-months in 'knockout game' death - New York News
> Follow us: @myfoxny on Twitter | Fox5NY on Facebook}
> 
> PROVE IT....
> 
> Fucking leftists...



So that's one....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Destroyer2 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, the "trend" is leftists lying through their fucking teeth.
> 
> *Dozens of confirmed cases - but leftists lie - always.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. Show me the numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even better -- show me the confirmation that they were "knockout game" attacks and not just random violent crime other than a silly media headline.
Click to expand...


..


----------



## Uncensored2008

Destroyer2 said:


> You really didn't prove anything in that post other than giving more examples of random violent crime with the media labeling them as the "knockout game".
> 
> It's media fear-mongering and those of us that are rational actually realize this.



So proof isn't proof because the story the left wants told is in conflict with reality?

Kewl!

{SYRACUSE, N.Y. (AP)  A 13-year-old boy has been sentenced to 18 months of confinement for the beating death of a 51-year-old Syracuse man.

The teenager waived his right to a hearing that was scheduled for Friday. He had pleaded guilty to assault and attempted assault, admitting that he started the fatal beating by attempting to knock the man out with a single punch.



Read more: Teen gets 18-months in 'knockout game' death - New York News 
Follow us: @myfoxny on Twitter | Fox5NY on Facebook}

Lie some more - it'll change reality - really it will...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. Show me the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUST LIE FOR AGENDA...
> 
> Click the links.
Click to expand...


All of the links you provided have, unsurprisingly, not included the data that I'm asking for.

How many confirmed cases of the "knockout game" occurred in 2013?

If it's as big a "trend" as you guys seem to think, it shouldn't be that hard to answer.


----------



## Destroyer2

Uncensored2008 said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really didn't prove anything in that post other than giving more examples of random violent crime with the media labeling them as the "knockout game".
> 
> It's media fear-mongering and those of us that are rational actually realize this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So proof isn't proof because the story the left wants told is in conflict with reality?
> 
> Kewl!
> 
> {SYRACUSE, N.Y. (AP)  A 13-year-old boy has been sentenced to 18 months of confinement for the beating death of a 51-year-old Syracuse man.
> 
> The teenager waived his right to a hearing that was scheduled for Friday. He had pleaded guilty to assault and attempted assault, admitting that he started the fatal beating by attempting to knock the man out with a single punch.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Teen gets 18-months in 'knockout game' death - New York News
> Follow us: @myfoxny on Twitter | Fox5NY on Facebook}
> 
> Lie some more - it'll change reality - really it will...
Click to expand...


I'm not sure if you're really that dumb or you're purposefully being obtuse.

You've only given me stories that the media claims are the "knockout game", but in actuality are random teens committing random acts of violence unconfirmed to be the "knockout game".

Welcome to America! Are you new here?


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> {SYRACUSE, N.Y. (AP)  A 13-year-old boy has been sentenced to 18 months of confinement for the beating death of a 51-year-old Syracuse man.
> 
> The teenager waived his right to a hearing that was scheduled for Friday. He had pleaded guilty to assault and attempted assault, admitting that he started the fatal beating by attempting to knock the man out with a single punch.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Teen gets 18-months in 'knockout game' death - New York News
> Follow us: @myfoxny on Twitter | Fox5NY on Facebook}
> 
> PROVE IT....
> 
> Fucking leftists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's one....
Click to expand...


Why is it so important for the left to lie about this?

Let me google that for you


----------



## Uncensored2008

Destroyer2 said:


> I'm not sure if you're really that dumb or you're purposefully being obtuse.
> 
> You've only given me stories that the media claims are the "knockout game", but in actuality are random teens committing random acts of violence unconfirmed to be the "knockout game".
> 
> Welcome to America! Are you new here?



So then, if the rash of random attacks by black youths on white victims can be called "fred" instead of the "Knockout game." then Obama will still be god?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> {SYRACUSE, N.Y. (AP)  A 13-year-old boy has been sentenced to 18 months of confinement for the beating death of a 51-year-old Syracuse man.
> 
> The teenager waived his right to a hearing that was scheduled for Friday. He had pleaded guilty to assault and attempted assault, admitting that he started the fatal beating by attempting to knock the man out with a single punch.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Teen gets 18-months in 'knockout game' death - New York News
> Follow us: @myfoxny on Twitter | Fox5NY on Facebook}
> 
> PROVE IT....
> 
> Fucking leftists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's one....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it so important for the left to lie about this?
> 
> Let me google that for you
Click to expand...


In other words, just like every other person pushing this "trend", you can't answer my question. Color me shocked.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you're really that dumb or you're purposefully being obtuse.
> 
> You've only given me stories that the media claims are the "knockout game", but in actuality are random teens committing random acts of violence unconfirmed to be the "knockout game".
> 
> Welcome to America! Are you new here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, if the rash of random attacks by black youths on white victims can be called "fred" instead of the "Knockout game." then Obama will still be god?
Click to expand...


How much is a "rash"?

Why is it that you seem to be incapable of giving statistically relevant data to prove the "trend"?


----------



## Destroyer2

Uncensored2008 said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you're really that dumb or you're purposefully being obtuse.
> 
> You've only given me stories that the media claims are the "knockout game", but in actuality are random teens committing random acts of violence unconfirmed to be the "knockout game".
> 
> Welcome to America! Are you new here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, if the rash of random attacks by black youths on white victims can be called "fred" instead of the "Knockout game." then Obama will still be god?
Click to expand...


According to you.

I didn't vote Obama, so I mean if it makes you feel better, you can accept Obama as your God. I'll stay godless, thanks very much.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Unconfirmed car wreck.
Here is the photo...note damage to car.
Note car is on a road.
Note Fire rescue to the right of car.

  However - it has not been confirmed this is a so called "car wreck".


----------



## Destroyer2

iamwhatiseem said:


> Unconfirmed car wreck.
> Here is the photo...note damage to car.
> Note car is on a road.
> Note Fire rescue to the right of car.
> 
> However - it has not been confirmed this is a so called "car wreck".



Well no, because that is the definition of a car wreck.

Compare to the knockout game, which is the fearmongering media's word for random violent crime.


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> In other words, just like every other person pushing this "trend", you can't answer my question. Color me shocked.



Yeah, what's 111,000 examples when you have an agenda?

Why are you so reluctant to be honest about this?


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> How much is a "rash"?



Of the 111,000 examples I provided you, the dozens and dozens of non-redundant cases is a "rash."



> Why is it that you seem to be incapable of giving statistically relevant data to prove the "trend"?



The trend is proven - you simply refuse to acknowledge examples since they are at odds with the leftist agenda.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Destroyer2 said:


> According to you.
> 
> I didn't vote Obama, so I mean if it makes you feel better, you can accept Obama as your God. I'll stay godless, thanks very much.



I've provided you six, documented cases- still you prevaricate. Clearly you have an agenda that precludes honesty in this.


----------



## Destroyer2

Uncensored2008 said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you.
> 
> I didn't vote Obama, so I mean if it makes you feel better, you can accept Obama as your God. I'll stay godless, thanks very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've provided you six, documented cases- still you prevaricate.
Click to expand...


Six cases in a country with a population of 300,000,000 that are only confirmed to be random violence and not this supposed "knockout game" prove a "growing trend". Right.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Clearly you have an agenda that precludes honesty in this.



I do? What, pray tell, is that agenda?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Destroyer2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unconfirmed car wreck.
> Here is the photo...note damage to car.
> Note car is on a road.
> Note Fire rescue to the right of car.
> 
> However - it has not been confirmed this is a so called "car wreck".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no, because that is the definition of a car wreck.
> 
> Compare to the knockout game, which is the fearmongering media's word for random violent crime.
Click to expand...


On the contrary - this is, by definition, random car damage.
Until someone has provided verifiable independent data PROVING this is a "car wreck" - then it is just  random car damage.  You are obviously fearmongering. Trying to scare up people this was a "car wreck". 
Next you will be telling us that America landed on the moon because there is video evidence. Clearly video evidence is not good enough. We need data telling us it happened.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Destroyer2 said:


> Six cases in a country with a population of 300,000,000 that are only confirmed to be random violence and not this supposed "knockout game" prove a "growing trend". Right.



Growing trend or not (your straw man) - the knock out game was a big feature of 2013. You think that if you dishonestly deny the name, you can somehow continue the fiction of racial harmony. 

Fact: Black youths engaged in random attacks on white victims using a sucker punch attack
Fact: There are dozens of documented cases
Fact: This has been dubbed "the Knock Out Game."
Fact: You are desperate to distort and obfuscate this rash of crime.



> I do? What, pray tell, is that agenda?



My assumption was that you wish to continue the fiction that Lord Obama created racial harmony among all the good little boys and girls..


----------



## RobertBrad

Man of the Steel was a big block buster


----------



## iamwhatiseem

1) It goes without saying that anyone denying the existence of the knockout game is being disingenuous and obtuse.
  2) It also goes without saying that it has been over-dramatized by some media outlets.
The truth is usually in the middle. And the truth is that there have been several instances of feral teenagers delivering a severe blow to small females/elderly/small males and video taping it and uploading the video. Some are calling this "knockout game" - which is an accurate label. 
 Saying it doesn't exist is moronic - the videos are there. 
Saying it has been overstated...is an honest position to take if you so desire.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, just like every other person pushing this "trend", you can't answer my question. Color me shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what's 111,000 examples when you have an agenda?
> 
> Why are you so reluctant to be honest about this?
Click to expand...


You haven't provided "111,000" examples.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is a "rash"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the 111,000 examples I provided you, the dozens and dozens of non-redundant cases is a "rash."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that you seem to be incapable of giving statistically relevant data to prove the "trend"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trend is proven - you simply refuse to acknowledge examples since they are at odds with the leftist agenda.
Click to expand...


Do you understand what the word "trend" means?

It means a significant statistical change over time.

You have shown exactly zero evidence that shows any trend.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six cases in a country with a population of 300,000,000 that are only confirmed to be random violence and not this supposed "knockout game" prove a "growing trend". Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing trend or not (your straw man) - the knock out game was a big feature of 2013. You think that if you dishonestly deny the name, you can somehow continue the fiction of racial harmony.
> 
> Fact: Black youths engaged in random attacks on white victims using a sucker punch attack
> Fact: There are dozens of documented cases
> Fact: This has been dubbed "the Knock Out Game."
> Fact: You are desperate to distort and obfuscate this rash of crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do? What, pray tell, is that agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My assumption was that you wish to continue the fiction that Lord Obama created racial harmony among all the good little boys and girls..
Click to expand...


Please, show us these "dozens" of documented cases. So far, you've provided one.


----------



## Sawbriars

theDoctorisIn said:


> So here's a question that none of the "knockout game" fear-mongers have been able to answer for me yet.
> 
> How many confirmed cases of the "knockout game" have occurred in 2013?



I will answer that if you tell me how many Negroes were killed by whites in 2013?  I mean as in criminal homicide not legitmate cases of self defense aka....killing a negro attempting to comitt a felony.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Sawbriars said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a question that none of the "knockout game" fear-mongers have been able to answer for me yet.
> 
> How many confirmed cases of the "knockout game" have occurred in 2013?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will answer that if you tell me how many Negroes were killed by whites in 2013?  I mean as in criminal homicide not legitmate cases of self defense aka....killing a negro attempting to comitt a felony.
Click to expand...


Why would I do that? That has nothing to do with what we're talking about.


----------



## Sawbriars

To the obtuse dumb ass liberal >>>>>>>>>>>>>Read and Weep


Al Sharpton Condemns 'Knockout' Game


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Sawbriars said:


> To the obtuse dumb ass liberal >>>>>>>>>>>>>Read and Weep
> 
> 
> Al Sharpton Condemns 'Knockout' Game



What am I supposed to be "weeping" about, exactly?


----------



## Sawbriars

theDoctorisIn said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the obtuse dumb ass liberal >>>>>>>>>>>>>Read and Weep
> 
> 
> Al Sharpton Condemns 'Knockout' Game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I supposed to be "weeping" about, exactly?
Click to expand...


Could you define 'exactly'?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Sawbriars said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the obtuse dumb ass liberal >>>>>>>>>>>>>Read and Weep
> 
> 
> Al Sharpton Condemns 'Knockout' Game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I supposed to be "weeping" about, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you define 'exactly'?
Click to expand...


Do you think the fact that Al Sharpton spoke out against something is evidence of that thing being _true_?


----------



## Sawbriars

The 'Knockout Game' is a National Phenomenon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Violent ?Knockout Game? a National Phenomenon | SPSOA Local 207


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I'm asking for data. Actual numbers. Evidence.

Not blogs and public figures that agree with you. Who the fuck cares what Al Sharpton or a Security Guards Union think?


----------



## Sawbriars

theDoctorisIn said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I supposed to be "weeping" about, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you define 'exactly'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the fact that Al Sharpton spoke out against something is evidence of that thing being _true_?
Click to expand...


You can prove that it is not?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Sawbriars said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you define 'exactly'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the fact that Al Sharpton spoke out against something is evidence of that thing being _true_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can prove that it is not?
Click to expand...


_You_ made the claim. The burden of proof is on you to prove your claim, not on me to disprove it.


----------



## Sawbriars

The sad fact of the matter is that Black on White violence remains a grim reality .  Even smaller cities like Toledo, Ohio, and Birmingham, Ala., are reporting more black on white violence.



The existence of knockout crimes can't be denied, since they have been captured on video several times: Security cameras in Pittsburgh, New York City, London and other cities have proven that there are people who will approach total strangers with the sole purpose of punching them in the face &#8212; no theft is involved, and the assailant simply runs away after delivering the blow.

And this type of aggression can be deadly: In September, 46-year-old Ralph Santiago of Hoboken, N.J., was killed in such an assault, according to CBS New York. And a 13-year-old boy in Syracuse, N.Y., was recently sentenced to 18 months of confinement after playing knockout with a group of friends. When the youth's punch failed to knock out a 51-year-old man, an older teenager joined in the game, delivering a punch so severe it caused bleeding in the man's brain &#8212; he eventually died.


----------



## Sawbriars

theDoctorisIn said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the fact that Al Sharpton spoke out against something is evidence of that thing being _true_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can prove that it is not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _You_ made the claim. The burden of proof is on you to prove your claim, not on me to disprove it.
Click to expand...


You claimed Al Sharpton is not telling the truth.........prove it.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Sawbriars said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can prove that it is not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You_ made the claim. The burden of proof is on you to prove your claim, not on me to disprove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed Al Sharpton is not telling the truth.........prove it.
Click to expand...


No, I didn't.

I asked you if Al Sharpton saying something was enough of a reason for _you_ to believe it.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Sawbriars said:


> The sad fact of the matter is that Black on White violence remains a grim reality .  Even smaller cities like Toledo, Ohio, and Birmingham, Ala., are reporting more black on white violence.
> 
> 
> 
> The existence of knockout crimes can't be denied, since they have been captured on video several times: Security cameras in Pittsburgh, New York City, London and other cities have proven that there are people who will approach total strangers with the sole purpose of punching them in the face  no theft is involved, and the assailant simply runs away after delivering the blow.
> 
> And this type of aggression can be deadly: In September, 46-year-old Ralph Santiago of Hoboken, N.J., was killed in such an assault, according to CBS New York. And a 13-year-old boy in Syracuse, N.Y., was recently sentenced to 18 months of confinement after playing knockout with a group of friends. When the youth's punch failed to knock out a 51-year-old man, an older teenager joined in the game, delivering a punch so severe it caused bleeding in the man's brain  he eventually died.



You guys have spent this whole thread claiming there's a huge national trend of "knockout game" attacks - and yet, only 2 examples from the year 2013 have been given so far, repeated over and over by you and Uncensored.

If this is a "trend", or if it's "on the rise", there should be data to prove it.


----------



## Sawbriars

The Knockout game, racial violence and the media.

Articles: The Knockout Game: Racial Violence and the Conspicuous Silence of the Media


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Sawbriars said:


> The Knockout game, racial violence and the media.
> 
> Articles: The Knockout Game: Racial Violence and the Conspicuous Silence of the Media



I guess you can't understand what "data" means.

I'll give you a hint: It doesn't mean _more_ fear-mongering blog sites discussing the same few attacks.


----------



## Sawbriars

The Reluctance to admit the reality of the phenomenon known as the 'Knockout Game'

'Knockout game': A crime trend or random violence?


----------



## Destroyer2

iamwhatiseem said:


> 1) It goes without saying that anyone denying the existence of the knockout game is being disingenuous and obtuse.
> 2) It also goes without saying that it has been over-dramatized by some media outlets.
> The truth is usually in the middle. And the truth is that there have been several instances of feral teenagers delivering a severe blow to small females/elderly/small males and video taping it and uploading the video. Some are calling this "knockout game" - which is an accurate label.
> Saying it doesn't exist is moronic - the videos are there.
> Saying it has been overstated...is an honest position to take if you so desire.



Of course it exists, I'm not denying it; the media has just over-exaggerated it to scare the public into giving them ratings, which they are so good at doing.

My point is that it's not a widespread trend and certainly not worth the label "top story of 2013".


----------



## Sawbriars

Federal Statistics of Black on White Violence>>>>>>>Federal Statistics of black on white violence, with links and mathematical extrapolation formulas. - Lafayette Political Buzz | Examiner.com


----------



## Destroyer2

Sawbriars said:


> The Reluctance to admit the reality of the phenomenon known as the 'Knockout Game'
> 
> 'Knockout game': A crime trend or random violence?



Why are you guys having so much trouble coming up with more than anecdotal evidence?

If it was widespread, certainly there would be some statistic that said "X amount of crimes confirmed to be related to the 'knockout game' occurred in 2013". So far, I haven't seen any of it.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

The plural of "anecdote" is not "data".


----------



## Destroyer2

Sawbriars said:


> Federal Statistics of Black on White Violence>>>>>>>Federal Statistics of black on white violence, with links and mathematical extrapolation formulas. - Lafayette Political Buzz | Examiner.com



Okay but that's not the knockout game, that's violence in general.


----------



## Sawbriars

A comprehensive report on the knockout game>>>>>>Knockout (violent game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Destroyer2

I feel like the whole knockout game thing is actually a revelation by the media that basically amounts to "Holy shit, we have violence in our own country that isn't necessarily related to guns! That's new!"

Such bullshit.


----------



## Sawbriars

Destroyer2 said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Statistics of Black on White Violence>>>>>>>Federal Statistics of black on white violence, with links and mathematical extrapolation formulas. - Lafayette Political Buzz | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay but that's not the knockout game, that's violence in general.
Click to expand...


The knockout game is just another name for black thugs acting on their hatred of whites.

another outrage>>>>>>>>>the only knockout game incident of a white on a black occurred only once and the Attorney General charged the White Guy with a hate crime........but the majority ....the great majority of these racial incidents are black on white......as of yet not a single black has been charged with a hate crime.


----------



## Sawbriars

Inside Brooklyn's 'Knock-Out' game..........Racial War or .......................Inside Brooklyn's 'Knockout Game' Scourge: Racial War Or Just A Senseless Game?


----------



## Destroyer2

Sawbriars said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Statistics of Black on White Violence>>>>>>>Federal Statistics of black on white violence, with links and mathematical extrapolation formulas. - Lafayette Political Buzz | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay but that's not the knockout game, that's violence in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The knockout game is just another name for black thugs acting on their hatred of whites.
> 
> another outrage>>>>>>>>>*the only knockout game incident of a white on a black occurred only once and the Attorney General charged the White Guy with a hate crime*........but the majority ....the great majority of these racial incidents are black on white......*as of yet not a single black has been charged with a hate crime.*
Click to expand...


1st bolded: Yet, from your own link:



> Philadelphia Police Commissioner Charles Ramsey said on Monday that the teens involved in the pizza parlor attack never said they were playing the knockout game. In that incident, the assailants, aged 15 and 17, as well as the victim, age 29, were white.



That's white on white. Hardly any sort of hate crime.

2nd bolded: From the FBI themselves:



> In 2012, race was reported for 5,331 known hate crime offenders. Of these offenders:
> 
> 
> 54.6 percent were white.
> *23.3 percent were black.*
> 8.8 percent were groups made up of individuals of various races (multiple races, group).
> 0.9 percent were Asian/Pacific Islander.
> 0.9 percent were American Indian/Alaskan Native.
> 11.5 percent were unknown. (Based on Table 9.)



(Source)



> Among the single-bias hate crime incidents in 2012, there were 3,467 victims of racially motivated hate crime.
> 
> 
> 66.2 percent were victims of an offenders anti-black bias.
> *22.0 percent were victims of an anti-white bias.*
> 4.4 percent were victims of a bias against a group of individuals in which more than one race was represented (anti-multiple races, group).
> 4.1 percent were victims of an anti-Asian/Pacific Islander bias.
> 3.3 percent were victims of an anti-American Indian/Alaskan Native bias. (Based on Table 1.)



(Source)

Nope. No blacks and/or anti-whites have ever been charged with hate crimes.

Not at all.


----------



## Sawbriars

The Color of Crime

The Color of Crime


----------



## Sawbriars

America's Race War

Aussie Journalist on American Race War


----------



## Sawbriars

Federal Prosecutors Charge White guy with hate crime after knockout game.

Aussie Journalist on American Race War


----------



## Sawbriars

Federalis charge White Man with hate crime for knoickout game..........but never charge any of the dozens of black offenders playing the game with a hate crime.  Whas up wid dat?

Federal authorities charge white 'knockout' suspect with hate crime - Washington Times


----------



## Sawbriars

The Police try to ignore black on white crime..........it has been documented.


----------



## Sawbriars

The Police try to ignore black on white crime.................Police not interested in brutal beating on tape


----------



## rightwinger

Fear the Black Man!


----------



## Sawbriars

rightwinger said:


> Fear the Black Man!



Yes but do not forget the liberals who enable and thus perpetuate this travesty.


----------



## Sawbriars

Fox News launches full frontal assault on Black Mobs.................http://www.wnd.com/2013/11/fox-launches-full-frontal-assault-on-black-mobs/


----------



## Sallow

Meanwhile back on the ranch:

New York City Murder Rate In 2013 Reaches Historic Low
Chicago Homicides Down Drastically In 2013 To Fewest Murders Since 1965, Police Say

Why isn't the Saudi Propaganda outfit "reporting" on that?

Oh yeah..fair and balanced.


----------



## Sallow

Sawbriars said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear the Black Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but do not forget the liberals who enable and thus perpetuate this travesty.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGBw8jS3sMw]SNL's Garrett Morris- Gonna Get Me a Shotgun - YouTube[/ame]

Yee haw!


----------



## Sawbriars

Such 'Saturday Night Live' skits merely demonstrate the wide spread and pervasive nature of White Guilt in America which of course allowed Obama to become the most incompetent and fraudulent President in History...so such crap is not funny any longer.  


White guilt is of course the  result of a wide spread racist propaganda campaign launched against European-Americans by various racist groups, individuals, Government public schools and was encouraged by many media outlets in the late 1990s. 

The propaganda campaign goals were to diminish any sense of a European-American&#8217;s pride in oneself and their community. To encourage European-Americans to feel that the only way for them to feel is self-sacrificing for non-whites and to ignore their own interests. And to tarnish history with over exaggerations, wild claims all while pressuring publishers of books to underplay great accomplishments of history. 

Most European-Americans see the propaganda for what it is, however to this day many still hold onto white guilt because it was the way they were taught in school as children and don't realize it is the result of a propaganda campaign. 

At the height of the propaganda campaign was the Wichita Massacre, where several black men brutally beaten and murdered many whites in the ice cold feilds of Wichita, the media grossly hid the story from public view despite organizations such as the European-American Issues Forum bringing the case to their attention. Also came in to play was the notion to give greater punishment to whites who commit racial based crimes and ignore racial based crimes against whites. 

A few examples of the propaganda campaign against white people of European ancestry: 

"White folks was in caves while we was building empires... We taught philosophy and astrology and mathematics before Socrates and them Greek homos ever got around to it." -- Rev. Al Sharpton 

"There's no great, white bigot; there's just about 200 million little white bigots out there." -- USA Today columnist Julienne Malveaux 

The white man is our mortal enemy, and we cannot accept him. I will fight to see that vicious beast go down into the lake of fire prepared for him from the beginning, that he never rise again to give any innocent black man, woman or child the hell that he has delighted in pouring on us for 400 years." -- Louis Farrakhan who campaigned for congresswoman Cynthia McKinney in 2002, City College audience in New York 

"I want to go up to the closest white person and say: 'You can't understand this, it's a black thing' and then slap him, just for my mental health." -- Charles Barron, a New York city councilman at a reparations rally, 2002 

"Civil rights laws were not passed to protect the rights of white men and do not apply to them." -- Mary Frances Berry, Chairwoman, US Commission on Civil Rights 

(I) "will not let the white boys win in this election." -- Donna Brazile, Al Gore's Campaign Manager on the 2000 election 

"The old white boys got taken fair and square." -- San Francisco Mayor Willie Brown after winning an election 

"The Medicaid system must have been developed by a white male slave owner. It pays for you to be pregnant and have a baby, but it won't pay for much family planning." -- Jocelyn Elders
In a disgraceful pursuit to spread white guilt Susan Sontag stated: "The white race is the cancer of human history."


----------



## rightwinger

Sawbriars said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear the Black Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but do not forget the liberals who enable and thus perpetuate this travesty.
Click to expand...


Hey Sawboi

Not only are those black dudes going to sneak up on ya and sucker punch ya
They gunna steal your white wimmin!


----------



## Sawbriars

Sallow said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear the Black Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but do not forget the liberals who enable and thus perpetuate this travesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGBw8jS3sMw]SNL's Garrett Morris- Gonna Get Me a Shotgun - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Yee haw!
Click to expand...


The Wichita Horror>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.The Wichita Horror, the brutal murders by Jonathan and Reginald Carr -- The Crime Library ? Shattering Crimes ? Crime Library on truTV.com

Not quite so funny is it?


----------



## Sawbriars

Sawbriars said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but do not forget the liberals who enable and thus perpetuate this travesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGBw8jS3sMw]SNL's Garrett Morris- Gonna Get Me a Shotgun - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Yee haw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Wichita Horror>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.The Wichita Horror, the brutal murders by Jonathan and Reginald Carr -- The Crime Library ? Shattering Crimes ? Crime Library on truTV.com
> 
> Not quite so funny is it?
Click to expand...


Can anyone find even a liberal who would laugh at the following>>>>Zebra Murders | Violence Against Whites


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Sawbriars

Brooklyn is getting serious about stopping the Knock Out Game>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Assemblyman Dov Hikind: Serial Knockout Attacker Arrested in Brooklyn


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> You haven't provided "111,000" examples.



I suppose it was technically Google that provided the 111,000 examples....

Either way, you have an enormous volume of cases.


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> Do you understand what the word "trend" means?



Let's see - a year ago, black youth using sucker punches on white people was unheard of. Today, there are several dozen verified cases across the nation...

Yeah, that defines "trend."



> It means a significant statistical change over time.
> 
> You have shown exactly zero evidence that shows any trend.



You mean, you have refused to acknowledge the overwhelming evidence provided due to your partisanship and the agenda of distorting the racial violence that the Obama administration has fomented.


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> I'm asking for data. Actual numbers. Evidence.



Then, once you are provided with the evidence, you ignore it, and dishonestly ask for the same evidence again.

The logical fallacy your are employing is known as illicit affirmative.

It's not clever, just dishonest. 

Since you fear that the Knockout game is harming the leftist agenda, then I would advise you to do as Sharpton did, condemn it and seek to contain it. The man on the Titanic who shouted that water is not wet, was not a sage.



> Not blogs and public figures that agree with you. Who the fuck cares what Al Sharpton or a Security Guards Union think?



You clearly care only what DailyKOS and ThinkProgress think...


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> _You_ made the claim. The burden of proof is on you to prove your claim, not on me to disprove it.



The burden to ACKNOWLEDGE the proof presented *is* on you.

Let me google that for you


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't provided "111,000" examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it was technically Google that provided the 111,000 examples....
> 
> Either way, you have an enormous volume of cases.
Click to expand...




If I google "The Moon Landing was Fake", I'm sure I'll get just as many results. Would you consider that "evidence" of anything?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking for data. Actual numbers. Evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, once you are provided with the evidence, you ignore it, and dishonestly ask for the same evidence again.
> 
> The logical fallacy your are employing is known as illicit affirmative.
> 
> It's not clever, just dishonest.
> 
> Since you fear that the Knockout game is harming the leftist agenda, then I would advise you to do as Sharpton did, condemn it and seek to contain it. The man on the Titanic who shouted that water is not wet, was not a sage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not blogs and public figures that agree with you. Who the fuck cares what Al Sharpton or a Security Guards Union think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You clearly care only what DailyKOS and ThinkProgress think...
Click to expand...


You have not provided ANY DATA.

NONE.

Stop pretending that you have. A fucking Google search is not "data".

And pretending that you understand what "illicit affirmative" means is entertaining to watch, but it doesn't apply to this situation at all.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You_ made the claim. The burden of proof is on you to prove your claim, not on me to disprove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The burden to ACKNOWLEDGE the proof presented *is* on you.
> 
> Let me google that for you
Click to expand...


A google search is not "evidence" of anything. 

I'm not asking for the number of _hysterical conservatives re-re-re-re-posting the same stories on different hysterical blog sites_, I'm asking for an actual number of assaults.


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> If I google "The Moon Landing was Fake", I'm sure I'll get just as many results. Would you consider that "evidence" of anything?



And the erection of the straw man begins...

Let me google that for you

Number of verified cases of faked moon landings = 0

Try again, but this time, consider logic rather than fallacy as your foundation...


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> You have not provided ANY DATA.



I've offered 7 verified cases in news reports. YOU stuck your fingers in your ears.







I gave you a one click link that will google the results for you, YOU screamed "LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU."

Let's just say, you're not making a good showing here. 



> NONE.
> 
> Stop pretending that you have. A fucking Google search is not "data".
> 
> And pretending that you understand what "illicit affirmative" means is entertaining to watch, but it doesn't apply to this situation at all.



LOL

You're dismissed.


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> A google search is not "evidence" of anything.
> 
> I'm not asking for the number of _hysterical conservatives re-re-re-re-posting the same stories on different hysterical blog sites_, I'm asking for an actual number of assaults.



ROFL

I apologize for taking you seriously.

You are absurd and not worthy of consideration.

'Knockout game' as hate crime? Second Brooklyn man charged. (+video) - CSMonitor.com

Yep, that's verified - doesn't matter that KOS tells you lie.

'Knockout game': Teens attack innocent people just for fun - TODAY.com

Nope, can't be lied away, no matter what you were ordered to do by ThinkProgress

Teen gets 18-months in 'knockout game' death - New York News

Yeah, you do look like a fucking moron posting mindless hack denials in hopes of continuing the fiction of Obama as the great uniter.

States fight back against knockout games

Sure, only a goddamned fool screams against a landslide of reality because it contrasts with his mindless partisanship.

WATCH - More Knockout Game Cases, but There is Justice!

Okay, the sanity of someone claiming water is dry and furry after being thrown in the pool is suspect..


----------



## Sawbriars

All these were listed in the first post.............anyone trying to claim not enough information is available is at best being politically obtuse.


Hollywood star rushes to aid 'Knockout' victim

1-2 punch: Grandpas no match for Knockout perps

Obama ripped for prosecuting Knockout perp

Muslims outraged by Knockout, but there's a catch

Crime crackdown compared to slave roundup

Hundreds of black 'young folks' battle cops

Lawmaker hits back at 'twisted' 'Knockout' gamers

Black mob violence blamed on collective 'mental illness'

Deadly truth behind 'Knockout Game'

Knockout Game victim: It's not real

Newsrooms start acknowledging black-on-white violence

Knockout Game leaves victim stunned twice

New mayor inspires 'leftist revolution' in NYC

'Lefty' librarian beaten to pulp in Knockout Game

Karate rabbi's answer to 'Knockout Game'

Exposing racist violence in America

Fed-up lawmakers want stiff penalties for 'Knockout Game'

Obama, Oprah, media to blame for black mobs

'Knockout' on senior citizen working in garden

Philly mayor gets tough on black mobs

Knock this out: Media's absurd claim on black mobs

How WND readers exposed Knockout Game

'White Girl' author gives Hannity 'knockout' scoop

Whistleblower: Black-mob violence flooding Philadelphia

Fox launches full-frontal assault on black mobs

Surprise! Media finally wake up to Knockout Game

Now black mobs plague nightclubs coast to coast

Cops: Black mob kidnaps, rapes teen girls

Police deny series of trail attacks 'a pattern'

Newspapers directed: Cover up black violence

Mob violence strikes another black university

Extra! Extra! These hoodlums are not black

Allen West: America 'on verge of race war?'

Black mob pounces on young white couple

'South Park' just 'wrong' about Zimmerman

Another black-mob attack? Look who's not talking ...

Take a stroll, wake up in hospital thanks to black mob

Combat soldiers no match for black mob ...

Pack of black youth terrorize city

Indictment: Shooting victims picked by race

Black-on-white beatings leave more dead

Black-mob violence destroys U.S. landmark

Navy shooter complained of 'white racism'

It's happened! An all-white riot

Black websites silent on race-based violence

What do Sandusky, Sheboygan have in common?

Media silence: Another white man shoots black teen

'Riotous' black mobs 'out of control'

Black mob murders man in surprising place

Breakthrough: Cops identify race of suspects

Shhh! Teen mob that raped 2 women ... was black

Police not interested in brutal beating on tape

Black mob pounces on woman: 'Shut up white [bleep!]'

About that violent gang, the 'Obama Boyz'

Intended Knockout Game victim shoots back

Black mob-in-training bullies white girl, 3

Black mob on rampage fractures cop's skull

Black teen, 16, who beat WWII vet to death arrested

Police: Teens kill baseball player 'for fun'

Downtown Memphis? Safe, of course

Black mob looting: 'This is the city of Detroit'

Black mobs erupt in Ivy League region

Dad: Son 'sorry' for beating white boy on bus

Man in coma after black mob of 50 pummels him

Black-on-black murders epidemic in this city

Black mob targets off-duty police

Vicious: Blacks pummel white child on bus

Even media can no longer ignore black violence

Black man in hoodie stabs white girl 11 times

Black mob leaves waiter with broken jaw

Race violence alarms, before Zimmerman verdict

Black mobs go 'bang' on July 4th

Kaboom! Now black mobs kill 4th of July

Family picnic turns to horror thanks to black mob

Mall maul nothing much, authorities report

Black mob strikes Ohio mother

Bike trail builds reputation for mob attacks

Woman sics dogs on reporter

Knockout Game victim's eye kicked out of socket

Happy holiday! Let the violence begin

Beach week fun: Kevlar vests and weapons

FBI called into hate crime targeting whites

Police blamed for black crime spree

Shooting victim wanted 'tribe' to be peaceful

Violence takes over 'CelebrAsian'

Black violence surges from D.C. rail line to Master's

'Beach week' draws black crowd -- and violence

Gun owner stops home invaders dead

Black mob attack on elderly white halted

Strategy: Reduce violence by taking away Facebook

Media label black-mob violence 'mischievous teens'

Violent threats follow Detroit takeover

Torture-slaying retrial declared 'victim-free' zone

Black mob beats man 'for no reason'

7 injured at party for 13-year-old rapper

'COPS' slammed for portraying blacks as criminals

Taser-armed security guard chases black mobs

25-year-old victim loses Knockout Game

TV-smashing, rock hurling 'candlelight vigil'


Read more at Media ignored this ?top story? of 2013 until now


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A google search is not "evidence" of anything.
> 
> I'm not asking for the number of _hysterical conservatives re-re-re-re-posting the same stories on different hysterical blog sites_, I'm asking for an actual number of assaults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> I apologize for taking you seriously.
> 
> You are absurd and not worthy of consideration.
Click to expand...


Good. Now we're getting somewhere.



> 'Knockout game' as hate crime? Second Brooklyn man charged. (+video) - CSMonitor.com
> 
> Yep, that's verified - doesn't matter that KOS tells you lie.



Ok, so that's two knockout gamers in Brooklyn - Amrit Marajh and Barry Baldwin.

It's a start...



> 'Knockout game': Teens attack innocent people just for fun - TODAY.com
> 
> Nope, can't be lied away, no matter what you were ordered to do by ThinkProgress



And there's one more, in Pittsburgh - an unidentified minor who assaulted Jim Addlespurger.

That's 3 so far...



> Teen gets 18-months in 'knockout game' death - New York News
> 
> Yeah, you do look like a fucking moron posting mindless hack denials in hopes of continuing the fiction of Obama as the great uniter.



And one more kid in Syracuse. That's 4.



> States fight back against knockout games
> 
> Sure, only a goddamned fool screams against a landslide of reality because it contrasts with his mindless partisanship.



States proposing hysterical nonsense laws to "fight" the knockout game is in no way evidence that it's actually a real problem.



> WATCH - More Knockout Game Cases, but There is Justice!
> 
> Okay, the sanity of someone claiming water is dry and furry after being thrown in the pool is suspect..


And there's another kid.

So now we're up to 5 confirmed cases this year.

Got any more?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not provided ANY DATA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've offered 7 verified cases in news reports. YOU stuck your fingers in your ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a one click link that will google the results for you, YOU screamed "LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU."
Click to expand...


It's not my job to do your fucking work for you.

If you're trying to back up your argument, the _you_ sort through the Google results.



> Let's just say, you're not making a good showing here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NONE.
> 
> Stop pretending that you have. A fucking Google search is not "data".
> 
> And pretending that you understand what "illicit affirmative" means is entertaining to watch, but it doesn't apply to this situation at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're dismissed.
Click to expand...


I'm "dismissed", yet you continue to respond to my posts. Curious.


----------



## Sawbriars

What the libtard fails to understand is that the only way a knockout game manages to get in the news is if it happens to be captured on a video.  Other cases are swept under the rug as is well known the police and the media continusously sweep black on white crimes under the rug..........the media has even admitted it....saying they do not want to make the blacks look bad.

Most discerning people understand the above and others also undertand how black crimes are swept under the rug but for political reasons will not admit it.  Even Obama came out and mentioned that blacks comitt a disproportionate amount of crime.

Bottom Line there is no great scorekeeper in the sky counting all of the 'knockout' incidents ...thus many obviously are never reported.......but from those that have been reported and documented by video it is a widespread phenomenon.

http://www.wnd.com/2013/12/deadly-truth-behind-knockout-game/


----------



## Sawbriars

Black on White Violence:

black on white crime - White Girl Bleed a Lot, Knockout Game, black on white crime.


----------



## Uncensored2008

theDoctorisIn said:


> It's not my job to do your fucking work for you.
> 
> If you're trying to back up your argument, the _you_ sort through the Google results.




It's your job to look at the results and THINK - but as a leftist - you lack the capacity.




> Stop pretending that you have. A fucking Google search is not "data".
> 
> And pretending that you understand what "illicit affirmative" means is entertaining to watch, but it doesn't apply to this situation at all.



You're a partisan hack denying reality.

You have no credibility among anyone rational. You join the ranks of RDean and Truthmatters.



> I'm "dismissed", yet you continue to respond to my posts. Curious.



I respond to Truthmatters as well......


----------



## Sawbriars

As of yet....not one single Negro in the dozens that have been arrested for playing the knockout game have been charged with a hate crime.....and the news people always say the same thing......there was no apparant motive.............does the media think people are blind.............do they not understand that people have eyes and that people can see .......black perps attacking white victims....no apparant motive indeed.

Yet immediately in the rare cases when a white perp attacks a black.........the first thing the media hollers is racism.........even if the white guy is acting in self defense...aka Geroge Zimmerman.

Four thugs arrested for playing the "Knockout game" - Page 3 - National/World News - Baltimore Sun Talk Forums

This society is riddled with tolerance and apathy..................

Tolerance, Apathy The Last Virtues Of A Dying Society - Rense
www.rense.com/general83/blckd.htm*
Aug 11, 2008 - 'Tolerance And Apathy Are The .... energy diminishes every day we ignore the symptoms manifesting all over America and the planet. To take ...


----------



## Sawbriars

Why did Aristotle say tolerance and apathy are..............

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fanswers.yahoo.com%2Fquestion%2Findex%3Fqid%3D20120416143136AA9YvSm&ei=1wvOUv6YDaiY2wW5i4CoAw&usg=AFQjCNF0lRyi34OX7JlRW_5XOJ2976g4GA&sig2=I-eItRTLfAOVeaWCzvUr4Q&bvm=bv.59026428,d.b2I


----------



## Sawbriars

Well it appears Aristlotle may not have said that....but others have....................Tolerance, Apathy The Last Virtues Of A Dying Society


----------



## Sawbriars

A better and actual quote by Aristotle..............


A better quote, if people want to stand steadfast by the authority of Aristotle, is:

Also difference of race is a cause of faction, until harmony of spirit is reached; for just as any chance multitude of people does not form a state, so a state is not formed in any chance period of time. Hence most of the states that have hitherto admitted joint settlers or additional settlers have split into factions; for example Achaeans settled at Sybaris jointly with Troezenians, and afterwards the Achaeans having become more numerous expelled the Troezenians, which was the Cause of the curse that fell on the Sybarites; and at Thurii Sybarites quarrelled with those who had settled there with them, for they claimed to have the larger share in the country as being their own, and were ejected; and at Byzantium the additional settlers were discovered plotting against the colonists and were expelled by force of arms; and the people of Antissa after admitting the Chian exiles expelled them by arms; and the people of Zancle after admitting settlers from Samos were themselves expelled; and the people of Apollonia on the Euxine Sea after bringing in additional settlers fell into faction; and the Syracusans after the period of the tyrants conferred citizenship on their foreign troops and mercenaries and then faction set in and they came to battle; and the Amphipolitans having received settlers from Chalcis were most of them driven out by them.
Source: Aristotle. Politics. Book 5. Section 1303a-1303b.


----------



## Sawbriars

I think people like that have to experience the problem first hand to actually believe a problem exists>>>>>New York Teen Arrested In Connection With Videotaped "Knockout Game" Attack On Elderly Woman | The Smoking Gun


----------



## Pogo

Sawbriars said:


> Of course those who understand the nature of the media are not suprised by this........that is why Fox News dominates the news.....whilst not as good as it should be.....they at least make some attempt to be real journalists.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC8QqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wnd.com%2F2013%2F12%2Fmedia-ignored-this-top-story-of-2013-until-now%2F&ei=RiDEUqiiA-O02gXfvYCYCA&usg=AFQjCNEESMeQQt0xfHkaIJSqGBjKbooR1A&bvm=bv.58187178,d.b2I



Oh poster please.

Fox Noise doesn't "dominate the news".  It leads in the *ratings*, among *cable* news channels -- which is a bit like saying "Yugoslavian cars" ... not a classification to be taken seriously.

And it builds those ratings by hiring bimbos in short skirts, painting their studio in bright romper room colors, having angry old white guys pounding on tables talking about the politici*ans* (rather than about polit*ics*), turning every topic into a blubbering emotional conspiratorial harangue, running a constant crawl of suggestive chyrons across the screen, and, as in your example, race baiting.

It's all emotional bait for the gullible, set up to sell you the ad and keep you emotionally invested.  And the gullible scarf it up like candy.


----------



## Sawbriars

Nice try but no bannana!!!


Now for the truth>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>2013 Ratings: CNN Hits 20-Year Low, Fox News Dominates


----------



## Destroyer2

Sawbriars said:


> Nice try but no bannana!!!
> 
> 
> Now for the truth>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>2013 Ratings: CNN Hits 20-Year Low, Fox News Dominates



Ratings and quality of journalism do not correlate in the slightest.


----------



## Pogo

Destroyer2 said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try but no bannana!!!
> 
> 
> Now for the truth>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>2013 Ratings: CNN Hits 20-Year Low, Fox News Dominates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratings and quality of journalism do not correlate in the slightest.
Click to expand...


Correct.  If anything they tend to be an inverse relationship, given that in order to pump ratings you have to fluff-girl the news.


----------



## Sawbriars

Pogo said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try but no bannana!!!
> 
> 
> Now for the truth>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>2013 Ratings: CNN Hits 20-Year Low, Fox News Dominates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratings and quality of journalism do not correlate in the slightest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  If anything they tend to be an inverse relationship, given that in order to pump ratings you have to fluff-girl the news.
Click to expand...


What are you libtards whining about....after all you have Anderson Cooper.....heh heh


----------



## Sawbriars

When you watch these videos of Black Perps attacking Innocent White Victims....one cannot help notice the smugness, the pride these thugs exhibit in displaying their hate of the evil white and jewish racists.

No one should be suprised.....these black thugs have been created and inspired by the propaganda spewed by our public schools, hollywood and the mass media portraying blacks as victims....so in their minds these thugs think they are exacting revenge.....aka "we are doing this for trayvon" etc.   































Police Step Up Patrols as Investigation into 'Knockout' Attacks ...



Nov 22, 2013 ... Police Step Up Patrols as Investigation into 'Knockout' Attacks Continues ... The latest incidents include attacks on a 19-year-old Hasidic man who was ... For example, unlike knockout attacks across the country that have left ...




www.dnainfo.com/.../police-step-up-patrols-as-investigation-into-knockout- attacks-continues




.












Widow describes 'knockout game' attack that killed husband as St ...



Apr 10, 2013 ... Widow describes 'knockout game' attack that killed husband as St. Louis trial continues ... Man convicted of second-degree murder in St. Louis 'knockout ... St. Louis teen sentenced to probation in 'knockout game' attack that ...




www.stltoday.com/...knockout...attack.../article_fdab9b63-3349-5707-bc02- a9038dd5ebe4.html




.











Al Sharpton: Everyone Should Speak Out Against Knockout Attacks ...



Dec 9, 2013 ... While the authorities continue their investigations and draw their own conclusions, we must create a consolidated force against the outrageous ...




www.tabletmag.com/jewish-news-and.../sharpton-knockout-attacks




.











Teen 'knockout game' continues to harm innocent people - NY Daily ...



Nov 18, 2013 ... Videos of knockout attacks have been attracting much more attention than usual in recent months. This disturbing game is a hit with goons.




www.nydailynews.com/.../teen-knockout-game-continues-harm-innocent- people-article-1.1521185




.











Elderly Jewish Woman Punched in 'Knockout' Attack



Nov 20, 2013... becoming the eighth victim of the so-called knockout attacks that have ... The rest of the country though, negroes can continue beating and ...




www.tabletmag.com/.../elderly-jewish-woman-punched-in-knockout-attack




.











'Knockout Game' Continues: Three Attacks From Black Mob ...



Nov 21, 2013 ... PHILADELPHIA (CBS)  Knockout attacks have been reported in several states around the country and now investigators believe three ...




patdollard.com/.../three-knockout-attacks-from-black-mob-reported-in- philadelphia-area/




.











2 arrested in possible knockout game attack in NE Phila.



5 days ago ... Two juveniles were arrested and charged in a knockout game-style attack ... Police are continuing to search for the third suspect, but say they ...




abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=9411633




.











Police keep close eye on reports of disturbing 'knockout' game ...



Nov 24, 2013 ... "Knockout" -- a game where teens sucker-punch strangers is catching ... where eight "knockout" attacks have occurred, including an assault on a .... Racism, unfortunately will always be around as long as blacks continue to be ...




Police keep close eye on reports of disturbing 'knockout' game - CNN.com




.











Brooklyn: Anti-Semitic Attacks Continue in 'Game' to Hurt Jews



Nov 16, 2013 ... Brooklyn rabbi cites rise in similar anti-Semitic attacks as a 'game' by local gangs to 'knock out the Jew'. Police: 8 attacks since Sept.




Brooklyn: Anti-Semitic Attacks Continue in 'Game' - News from America - News - Israel National News




.











Knockout: Victims of brutal Downtown Mall assault want arrests, and ...



Dec 29, 2013 ... If the point of the knockout game is to knock out, we kept getting up to help each other. ... The attack finally stopped after Doucette started taking pictures with ..... The shooter then continues to back away and as the distance ...




C-Ville Weekly | Charlottesville News and ArtsC-Ville Weekly arrests-and-answers-from-police/


----------



## Rambunctious

The current makeup of today's news media is a clear and present danger to our nation.


----------



## Sawbriars

Rambunctious said:


> The current makeup of today's news media is a clear and present danger to our nation.



Exactly.........that is why some are calling for a congressional investigation of the mass media.....which in a nutshell is as you say a threat to our National Security....because they do not report all the facts or all the news.....what they do report they spin, take out of context and use their position of power to promote a political agenda....in short....it is a subversive use of the power the media possesses.


----------



## rightwinger

Sawbriars said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current makeup of today's news media is a clear and present danger to our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.........that is why some are calling for a congressional investigation of the mass media.....which in a nutshell is as you say a threat to our National Security....because they do not report all the facts or all the news.....what they do report they spin, take out of context and use their position of power to promote a political agenda....in short....it is a subversive use of the power the media possesses.
Click to expand...


It is the media who has kept us free from an oppressive government for 200 years.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> It is the media who has kept us free from an oppressive government for 200 years.



Ja Herr Goebbels....


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the media who has kept us free from an oppressive government for 200 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja Herr Goebbels....
Click to expand...


The media has done more to protect our freedoms than all the gun owners in history


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> The media has done more to protect our freedoms than all the gun owners in history



Particularly when they run false stories about internet videos to coverup malfeasance by Dear Leader!

Rachel Maddow, making Jefferson look a tyrant....



Time for your meds, bud.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media has done more to protect our freedoms than all the gun owners in history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Particularly when they run false stories about internet videos to coverup malfeasance by Dear Leader!
> 
> Rachel Maddow, making Jefferson look a tyrant....
> 
> 
> 
> Time for your meds, bud.
Click to expand...


Is that really all you have?


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Is that really all you have?



The major media is nothing more than propaganda for the democratic party. 

Look, you're a hack. You post either to promote your shameful party or slander the opposition. Nothing you post has any merit at all, and I don't want you to think that you have any credibility - because you don't.

But occasionally the crap you spew can be used as a springboard to make a point. 

Our mainstream media does nothing to "keep us free," and what an absurd proposition that is. We know of the Orwellian management of the "news" under America's own Josef Gobbels,  Edward R. Murrow who crafted a CBS that only far left stories made the air and that ALL information went through leftist filters. NBC and ABC followed suit, with the NY Times pushing print media to the far left.

For 30 years, the democratic party decided what America would or would not know, with the corrupt media executing party orders.Keep us FREE? Quite the opposite. The demagogues and propagandists openly fabricated information for a generation, until the strangle-hold was broken by the Internet. Suddenly, alternative news such as the Washington Times, and later Drudge, was availible nationwide. Not long after, Fox recognized an opportunity for legitimate news and launched FNC.

I have contempt for the media and the crime they have committed against this nation. Pravda under Stalin was more honest and reliable than CBS, NBC, or the NY Times are.


----------



## Sawbriars

The media has enabled political correctness.....the greatest evil to ever confront America....and the ideology that will destroy America.

Warning Signs: Politically Correct is Political Ignorance


----------



## Sawbriars

The black convicted of killing a white teenager could be out in 5 yrs.  if he behaves in jail.

This is absolutely outrageous but it is all too common...blacks get  much lighter sentences in interracial crimes than whites...but the media usually covers it up.

Minn. teen gets 10 years for fatal "knock-out game" punch - CBS News


----------



## Sawbriars

Despite the widespread nature of these incidents the media still absolutely refuses to identify the real problem....'black teenagers attacking whites'...usually elderly, or other wise vulnurable whites...who are picked out mainly because they appear weak and unable to resist.

?Knock That White Boy Out?: Arrests Made After Mob Of Teens Attack Disabled Vet « CBS Cleveland


----------



## Sawbriars

But neither the media nor the police will identify the race of the suspects......the Biccyclists were attacked on a very popular bicycle trail in St.Petersburg Fl.  ....unfortunately most of these bicyclists that get attacked do not know this section of the trail is very dangerous because of the black neighborhood it goes through....yet the authorities never explain this nor identify the race of the perpetrators ...the police just tell everyone to be careful of their surroundings....it being politically incorrect to tell the naive and innocent bicyclists what causes certain surroundings to be dangerous ...most especially this particular section of the trail where over the year numerous bicyclists have been attacked by black teens and some have been killed.

St. Pete PD on mahhunt for suspects in Pinellas trail atack


----------



## Sawbriars

Florida Stat Fair At Tampa attacked by Black Teens>>>>>Stuff Black People Don't Like - SBPDL: Florida State Fair in Tampa Forced to Close Early Due to Massive Black Mob Violence


----------



## emilynghiem

Sawbriars said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start your own media group and stop demanding that a private enterprise bend to your idea of what is most important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen many literally dumb ass liberals before but this board seems to have the lamest and dumbest liberals of all the boards.........why is that?
Click to expand...


I couldn't help but notice also.
On this forum the conservatives tend to know their material, resources, and direct citations.

On the forum where I was first referred over here, that one has more intellectually grounded liberals, including a former Republican who is very good with solid references and explanations. That one used to be under backpage.com but had to move to evilempire

So to understand and connect with conservatives, I would recommend this forum.
And for liberals, I recommend the other. I can't get answers from liberals on this one
without personal insults, even though I am a prochoice progressive Democrat myself.
Because I am a Constitutionalist I am able to fit here, but not with fellow liberals as much.

The only conservatives I saw on that other forum were a disaster.
Could not back up their arguments, and were getting run over and picked apart by liberals.
They are likely thinking the same thing: why do all the liberals here have their act together
but the conservatives don't know what they are talking about and just parrot other people!


----------



## emilynghiem

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the media who has kept us free from an oppressive government for 200 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja Herr Goebbels....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media has done more to protect our freedoms than all the gun owners in history
Click to expand...


Yes and no, RW.
A very wise humble pastor once advised me to distinguish
spiritual freedom from political freedom.

Yes, spiritual freedom is more important and must come first.
Freedom of the Press was behind the Lutheran Reformation that rebuilt the church on scriptural literacy and foundation at a time the Catholic authority had bought sold and corrupted the practice and teaching.

The same is happening with the Constitutional revival to teach people the law and hold govt in check.

I agree the spirit of the laws comes before the letter, and before enforcement physically.

Then on a physical level of politics and govt, where firearms have been used for DEFENSE of the law, these go hand in hand.

I'd still say education, literacy of the law, and use of the free press and media to promote this knowledge comes first; but that is NOT ENOUGH to enforce laws in the physical world.

So all the military, defense, police and independent militia, security and armed citizens who have defended the law hold a key place in history; as the only reason there has been peace in areas that don't yet have equal freedom of the press to defend laws by free choice. We couldn't have stopped the holocaust of Hitler with just freedom of the press, but physical force was needed to stop the physical genocide.

Even if the world were perfect, we would still need both to cover all realms from the spiritual to the physical, in order to defend laws from abuse and aggression on all levels.

You cannot substitute one for the other, even though spiritual freedom governs the other.
Freedom of the Press lands in the middle where the knowledge and agreement on
laws brings the spirit and the letter together, balancing peace and freedom for justice.

NOTE: this saved me unneeded debate and division over this issue

Here are some video shorts about First Amendment and self-government that two friends helped me to edit for contests or conferences:

http://www.emilynghiem.com.istemp.com/fa/First Amendment Series/first amendment draft2_0001.wmv

http://www.emilynghiem.com.istemp.com/fa/JudgmentCall2011.avi


----------



## Uncensored2008

emilynghiem said:


> Yes and no, RW.
> A very wise humble pastor once advised me to distinguish
> spiritual freedom from political freedom.
> 
> Yes, spiritual freedom is more important and must come first.
> Freedom of the Press was behind the Lutheran Reformation that rebuilt the church on scriptural literacy and foundation at a time the Catholic authority had bought sold and corrupted the practice and teaching.
> 
> The same is happening with the Constitutional revival to teach people the law and hold govt in check.
> 
> I agree the spirit of the laws comes before the letter, and before enforcement physically.
> 
> Then on a physical level of politics and govt, where firearms have been used for DEFENSE of the law, these go hand in hand.
> 
> I'd still say education, literacy of the law, and use of the free press and media to promote this knowledge comes first; but that is NOT ENOUGH to enforce laws in the physical world.
> 
> So all the military, defense, police and independent militia, security and armed citizens who have defended the law hold a key place in history; as the only reason there has been peace in areas that don't yet have equal freedom of the press to defend laws by free choice. We couldn't have stopped the holocaust of Hitler with just freedom of the press, but physical force was needed to stop the physical genocide.
> 
> Even if the world were perfect, we would still need both to cover all realms from the spiritual to the physical, in order to defend laws from abuse and aggression on all levels.
> 
> You cannot substitute one for the other, even though spiritual freedom governs the other.



Hi Emily;

I think the main issue is that most Americans were unaware that they did NOT have a free press, until we finally got one. 

What I mean is that prior to the Internet revolutionizing access to information in the early 90's, most Americans believed that the crap broadcast by the Networks and published in the papers was the actual news. It wasn't until the networks were repeatedly exposed as frauds that the majority of Americans began to understand that what they were fed as news was nothing more than propaganda, centrally managed to tell the story that the democratic party wanted told.

We currently have the freedom to obtain information, but this could be fleeting. The powers that be are none too pleased that a fraud by Dan Rather can be exposed in hours. Prior to the internet, the fraud by Rather would have never been exposed and CBS would have maneuvered the party they serve to a presidential win. 

This angers the democrats, who for a generation managed the news to their own advantage. This is the reason for the irrational hatred of Fox, and Drudge, and other sources not controlled by the party.


----------



## emilynghiem

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hi Emily;
> 
> I think the main issue is that most Americans were unaware that they did NOT have a free press, until we finally got one.
> 
> What I mean is that prior to the Internet revolutionizing access to information in the early 90's, most Americans believed that the crap broadcast by the Networks and published in the papers was the actual news. It wasn't until the networks were repeatedly exposed as frauds that the majority of Americans began to understand that what they were fed as news was nothing more than propaganda, centrally managed to tell the story that the democratic party wanted told.
> 
> We currently have the freedom to obtain information, but this could be fleeting. The powers that be are none too pleased that a fraud by Dan Rather can be exposed in hours. Prior to the internet, the fraud by Rather would have never been exposed and CBS would have maneuvered the party they serve to a presidential win.
> 
> This angers the democrats, who for a generation managed the news to their own advantage. This is the reason for the irrational hatred of Fox, and Drudge, and other sources not controlled by the party.



WOW Totally agree. You sound like my bf, he was just saying the same thing about Dan Rather and exposing the media bias once the news cycle expanded to 24 hours; I wish you would call into his radio show, let him know he's not the only one saying this who gets it. 

He got the wrong impression of USMB by looking at some replies attacking Allen West skewing his history. I recommended linking USMB forum to his radio website, but he got the wrong impression from msgs on here he saw spouting things to be mean. I will let him know you pointed out the same thing, that's funny!

Note about the democratizing of the media: I still think this is in the early stages of learning there is a bias and how to overcome it. Just reacting and going to the other extreme isn't enough. There is still double division going on, and people still can't see it.

For media bias, there is just as BIG a gap where the far left is misrepresented by the political sell outs hijacking the party. The real solutions of the far left (microlending and fair trade based on free enterprise, local currency and labor coops, and other sustainable means that AREN'T about imposing through govt but teaching independence) are completely silenced because they don't empower election campaigns through the media.

Because of the corruption and abuse in the fight for power, the opponents of Democrat corruption coming from the left are just as "demonized" as the Tea Party is on the right.

People don't see this yet. they either see the political left bias is against the rightwing;
or they see the rightwing media as against the left. They don't get that both sides are still misrepresented, and the mainstream media does them equal disservice this way.

Very few people recognize both sides. 

So we have only just begun the media revolution.

Until we see both sides in equal perspective, we don't realize we are not each other's enemies, but the segregation of information and contact that divides us in different realities and prevents us from getting information directly from the sources.  (the only group I saw actively exposing the media bias as EQUALLY demonizing and pitting left against right to control public perception was the OCCUPY/Green movement; and they got crushed and demonized even worse than the media trashed the Tea Party as a threat.) 

the mixed reporting and skewing of both sides in the Martin-Zimmerman case was another wakeup call for me. People weren't getting the same information, and were equally OUTRAGED why the other side was making accusations and had a totally different perception. So sad. Tragedy on top of tragedy and I believe the media owes the Martin family as much reparations as they owe to Zimmerman for inciting angry protests and death threats when the fear and the fight was at least mutual.

As for ACA, as long as the left and right demonize each other, this actually benefits the corrupt Democrats hijacking the liberal votes for power while silencing dissenters within their own party. the leftwing opposition to ACA is silenced, and we only hear about rightwing opposition, so politico's in the middle PLAY on fear of rightwing to get elected, benefiting when these two sides cannot align and throw out the middle man playing both sides against the other. Ted Cruz and the Tea Party sought to unite the people sold out in both parties, but they got demonized as rightwing racists. Maybe the Greens can step in, or the Libertarians and bridge those gaps. I have more hope the Tea Party and Republicans can root out problems on their side by uniting around the Constitution. The Democrats and liberals aren't used to uniting based on that, so it takes more education to build to that level. I've had to explain DUE PROCESS before taking away people's liberties, which apparently is a new concept to liberals who just want to use political power to pass laws.

I ran into so many walls with that, I am now trying to focus on prison reform, and see if that can be a unifying base to create sustainable health care by choice, not by force of law.

the educational process was a real eye opener for me, and a heartbreaker. I thought it was just a matter of teaching the Constitutional laws; then I realized these were religious differences that would not change between party camps. so then I thought if people FORGAVE each other, they could deal with each other's beliefs, right? no there was more.

Only lately I came to accept that people's natural psychology of perception and relations is different; too many liberals don't believe or connect with using the Constitution to invoke or govern any authority, but only use political party which is run by majority rule.  I thought it was a matter of forgiveness and overcoming fear of oppression by others, but it was more than that.

It's not even in their brain chemistry or spirit to empower themselves to govern directly by "invoking the law", so they have no concept of this or what other people are trying to do.
they depend on OTHER people who can "invoke the law' but they can't do this themselves.
I thought it could be taught. I thought people coudl be empowered by forgiveness and overcoming fear. but if their minds are wired differently, people cannot help that.

that was the last straw for me. that's why I am pushing to separate parties as religions, because not only will their beliefs not change, but their minds are not even designed to approach government using the same process. the concept isn't there.

it's not a matter of choice, or fault in being ignorant or emotionally biased or uneducated. the psychology is just plain different where groups cannot impose on each other because some people do not have equal capacity to govern directly by law. Others can bully them.

they might be able to be taught to understand the other group has a different psychology as well as different beliefs. but they may never be able to understand by experiencing it themselves. so that was when I realized how deep this goes and why we need to separate.

it broke my heart to understand this. and to see other people don't get it at all and blame each other for differences and imposing while trying to defend themselves from each other.


----------



## Sawbriars

And.........................another victim of black racism....aka the so called 'knockout game'....which is a black racist game....see if we can knock out that white dude with one punch...video tape it and show it to our black friends and thus we will feel victorious over the evil white folk who are holding us down.....that is the reality. 

Yet the media persists in trying to play it down...trying to make it appear that it is just a 'game' played by some errant teenagers....the inevitable term they use....'teens' is always employed to make the attacks seem less viscious....that term has been used so much that now most people associate it with black racist thugs.

Bowery Assault Victim Confident He?s A Victim Of ?Knockout Game? « CBS New York


----------



## Sawbriars

The libtards get upset when I say these negro thugs are not fully human....but really....what kind of animal does this stuff?   >>>>>>Diner Attacked After Refusing Seattle Man's Demand For A Bite Of His Burrito | The Smoking Gun


----------



## Pogo

Sawbriars said:


> The libtards get upset when I say these negro thugs are not fully human....but really....what kind of animal does this stuff?   >>>>>>Diner Attacked After Refusing Seattle Man's Demand For A Bite Of His Burrito | The Smoking Gun



"Knockout game" is a concept I (and the vast majority of the population) would never have heard of if not for this site and the Fox Noises feeding it.  Yeah, that's a real story.  Guess you have to subscribe to the same comic book that imagines Jay Leno getting fired for reading his own teleprompter as some sort of government boogeyman.  



"Negro thugs are not fully human"?   Why am I not surprised that you're not only stupid and gullible but a racist as well...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htT4ErBz1Oc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htT4ErBz1Oc[/ame]


----------



## Sawbriars

Pogo said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The libtards get upset when I say these negro thugs are not fully human....but really....what kind of animal does this stuff?   >>>>>>Diner Attacked After Refusing Seattle Man's Demand For A Bite Of His Burrito | The Smoking Gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Knockout game" is a concept I (and the vast majority of the population) would never have heard of if not for this site and the Fox Noises feeding it.  Yeah, that's a real story.  Guess you have to subscribe to the same comic book that imagines Jay Leno getting fired for reading his own teleprompter as some sort of government boogeyman.
> 
> 
> 
> "Negro thugs are not fully human"?   Why am I not surprised that you're not only stupid and gullible but a racist as well...
> 
> [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htT4ErBz1Oc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htT4ErBz1Oc[/ame]
Click to expand...


You would not have heard of it because the mainstream media does its best to not report it...in fact there are many,  many more instances of this particular black racist vandetta than even seen on here or on Fox because the only ones to make it into any kind of media outlet  are those that are videotaped...the great majority are not on video and thus only those involved usually know about it.

You take on the purging of Jay Leno for political reasons is skewered....i.e. Jay Leno had 'artistic control' of his show....he wrote a lot of his own material and if you think for one second that NBC would have presented the material Jay used to expose the stupidity of Obama you have no grasp of what is going on in the media.

In a nutshell you are naive and tooooo prone to fall for the propaganda presented by the mainstream media.


----------



## Sawbriars

Study up Chump and do not bother me till you do.

Federal Statistics of black on white violence, with links and mathematical extrapolation formulas. - Lafayette Political Buzz | Examiner.com


----------



## Pogo

Sawbriars said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The libtards get upset when I say these negro thugs are not fully human....but really....what kind of animal does this stuff?   >>>>>>Diner Attacked After Refusing Seattle Man's Demand For A Bite Of His Burrito | The Smoking Gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Knockout game" is a concept I (and the vast majority of the population) would never have heard of if not for this site and the Fox Noises feeding it.  Yeah, that's a real story.  Guess you have to subscribe to the same comic book that imagines Jay Leno getting fired for reading his own teleprompter as some sort of government boogeyman.
> 
> 
> 
> "Negro thugs are not fully human"?   Why am I not surprised that you're not only stupid and gullible but a racist as well...
> 
> [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htT4ErBz1Oc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htT4ErBz1Oc[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would not have heard of it because the mainstream media does its best to not report it...in fact there are many,  many more instances of this particular black racist vandetta than even seen on here or on Fox because the only ones to make it into any kind of media outlet  are those that are videotaped...the great majority are not on video and thus only those involved usually know about it.
> 
> You take on the purging of Jay Leno for political reasons is skewered....i.e. Jay Leno had 'artistic control' of his show....he wrote a lot of his own material and if you think for one second that NBC would have presented the material Jay used to expose the stupidity of Obama you have no grasp of what is going on in the media.
> 
> In a nutshell you are naive and tooooo prone to fall for the propaganda presented by the mainstream media.
Click to expand...


Isn't it cool that Neil Innes wrote a song about you?

You are a true idiot.  NBC doesn't "present material"; they host shows.  The _*writers*_ present material.  You know, those 65 writers you had no clue existed until I straightened your sorry ass out yesterday?  After you tried to claim Jay Leno simply writes his own stuff?

You obviously (and obliviously) have no clue how commercial media works.  It exists to make money by advertising, and that advertising sells on the basis of how many idiots like you it can keep tuning in for what you think is real.  As do these crackpot websites you wade through to find stories about "knockout games" and "negro thugs that are not fully human".  Because it's cheap fear, and fear sells.  They take your ad dollars and laugh all the way to the bank.

Dumbass.


----------



## Sawbriars

Pogo said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Knockout game" is a concept I (and the vast majority of the population) would never have heard of if not for this site and the Fox Noises feeding it.  Yeah, that's a real story.  Guess you have to subscribe to the same comic book that imagines Jay Leno getting fired for reading his own teleprompter as some sort of government boogeyman.
> 
> 
> 
> "Negro thugs are not fully human"?   Why am I not surprised that you're not only stupid and gullible but a racist as well...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htT4ErBz1Oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would not have heard of it because the mainstream media does its best to not report it...in fact there are many,  many more instances of this particular black racist vandetta than even seen on here or on Fox because the only ones to make it into any kind of media outlet  are those that are videotaped...the great majority are not on video and thus only those involved usually know about it.
> 
> You take on the purging of Jay Leno for political reasons is skewered....i.e. Jay Leno had 'artistic control' of his show....he wrote a lot of his own material and if you think for one second that NBC would have presented the material Jay used to expose the stupidity of Obama you have no grasp of what is going on in the media.
> 
> In a nutshell you are naive and tooooo prone to fall for the propaganda presented by the mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it cool that Neil Innes wrote a song about you?
> 
> You are a true idiot.  NBC doesn't "present material"; they host shows.  The _*writers*_ present material.  You know, those 65 writers you had no clue existed until I straightened your sorry ass out yesterday?  After you tried to claim Jay Leno simply writes his own stuff?
> 
> You obviously (and obliviously) have no clue how commercial media works.  It exists to make money by advertising, and that advertising sells on the basis of how many idiots like you it can keep tuning in for what you think is real.  As do these crackpot websites you wade through to find stories about "knockout games" and "negro thugs that are not fully human".  Because it's cheap fear, and fear sells.  They take your ad dollars and laugh all the way to the bank.
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


Let me get my color crayon because your shallow thoughts only add to your confusion.....you simply do not realize that these 'writers' you mention were beholden to their employer NBC....everything they write is gone over with a fine tooth comb.....NBC is owned and controlled by supporters of Obama.....the writers employed by NBC would never have written the material the jokes and so forth that Jay did about Obama because they had enough sense not to bite the hand that feeds them....and even if they had the NBC censors would have yanked it......only a numbskull would think for one second that NBC would have approved of that.....the jokes Jay Leno did about Obama he wrote himself.....and he had enough artistic control of the show to be able to do it....even though he obviously got in trouble for it.

Bottom line you and your ilk have no clue as to how this administration is using its power and influence to restrict freedom on speech and to punish those who dare attack or even joke about Obama ....aka the Irs....aka the attempt to put monitors into newsrooms and so on and so forth.  All of which is reminiscent of the Stalinist Regime in Russia.

The truly pathetic thing is there are so many Americans like you ...who have been dumbed down and indoctrinated into believing that political correctness rules and freedom of speech is irrelevant.


----------



## Pogo

Sawbriars said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would not have heard of it because the mainstream media does its best to not report it...in fact there are many,  many more instances of this particular black racist vandetta than even seen on here or on Fox because the only ones to make it into any kind of media outlet  are those that are videotaped...the great majority are not on video and thus only those involved usually know about it.
> 
> You take on the purging of Jay Leno for political reasons is skewered....i.e. Jay Leno had 'artistic control' of his show....he wrote a lot of his own material and if you think for one second that NBC would have presented the material Jay used to expose the stupidity of Obama you have no grasp of what is going on in the media.
> 
> In a nutshell you are naive and tooooo prone to fall for the propaganda presented by the mainstream media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it cool that Neil Innes wrote a song about you?
> 
> You are a true idiot.  NBC doesn't "present material"; they host shows.  The _*writers*_ present material.  You know, those 65 writers you had no clue existed until I straightened your sorry ass out yesterday?  After you tried to claim Jay Leno simply writes his own stuff?
> 
> You obviously (and obliviously) have no clue how commercial media works.  It exists to make money by advertising, and that advertising sells on the basis of how many idiots like you it can keep tuning in for what you think is real.  As do these crackpot websites you wade through to find stories about "knockout games" and "negro thugs that are not fully human".  Because it's cheap fear, and fear sells.  They take your ad dollars and laugh all the way to the bank.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get my color crayon because your shallow thoughts only add to your confusion.....you simply do not realize that these 'writers' you mention were beholden to their employer NBC....everything they write is gone over with a fine tooth comb.....NBC is owned and controlled by supporters of Obama.....the writers employed by NBC would never have written the material the jokes and so forth that Jay did about Obama because they had enough sense not to bite the hand that feeds them....and even if they had the NBC censors would have yanked it......only a numbskull would think for one second that NBC would have approved of that.....the jokes Jay Leno did about Obama he wrote himself.....and he had enough artistic control of the show to be able to do it....even though he obviously got in trouble for it.
> 
> Bottom line you and your ilk have no clue as to how this administration is using its power and influence to restrict freedom on speech and to punish those who dare attack or even joke about Obama ....aka the Irs....aka the attempt to put monitors into newsrooms and so on and so forth.  All of which is reminiscent of the Stalinist Regime in Russia.
> 
> The truly pathetic thing is there are so many Americans like you ...who have been dumbed down and indoctrinated into believing that political correctness rules and freedom of speech is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.

NBC is a multinational megacorporation.  It exists to make money.  Period.

Politics do not run media megacorps.  They're not even involved except as shiny objects for easily led mental midgets like yourself.

"Stalinist"   I try not to get into this kind of mud but you are truly fucking retarded.


----------



## Sawbriars

Free Speech is endangered in America Today......and liberals have no problem with it as is seen on this board.

The socialilstic/communisitic obama supporters agenda of political correctness overules Liberty in their view.....it is the end that counts not the means.....using that logic...anything is permissable to suppress True Americanism>>>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.foxnews.com/story/2010/04/23/free-speech-endangered-in-america/


----------



## Sawbriars

Pogo said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it cool that Neil Innes wrote a song about you?
> 
> You are a true idiot.  NBC doesn't "present material"; they host shows.  The _*writers*_ present material.  You know, those 65 writers you had no clue existed until I straightened your sorry ass out yesterday?  After you tried to claim Jay Leno simply writes his own stuff?
> 
> You obviously (and obliviously) have no clue how commercial media works.  It exists to make money by advertising, and that advertising sells on the basis of how many idiots like you it can keep tuning in for what you think is real.  As do these crackpot websites you wade through to find stories about "knockout games" and "negro thugs that are not fully human".  Because it's cheap fear, and fear sells.  They take your ad dollars and laugh all the way to the bank.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get my color crayon because your shallow thoughts only add to your confusion.....you simply do not realize that these 'writers' you mention were beholden to their employer NBC....everything they write is gone over with a fine tooth comb.....NBC is owned and controlled by supporters of Obama.....the writers employed by NBC would never have written the material the jokes and so forth that Jay did about Obama because they had enough sense not to bite the hand that feeds them....and even if they had the NBC censors would have yanked it......only a numbskull would think for one second that NBC would have approved of that.....the jokes Jay Leno did about Obama he wrote himself.....and he had enough artistic control of the show to be able to do it....even though he obviously got in trouble for it.
> 
> Bottom line you and your ilk have no clue as to how this administration is using its power and influence to restrict freedom on speech and to punish those who dare attack or even joke about Obama ....aka the Irs....aka the attempt to put monitors into newsrooms and so on and so forth.  All of which is reminiscent of the Stalinist Regime in Russia.
> 
> The truly pathetic thing is there are so many Americans like you ...who have been dumbed down and indoctrinated into believing that political correctness rules and freedom of speech is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> NBC is a multinational megacorporation.  It exists to make money.  Period.
> 
> Politics do not run media megacorps.  They're not even involved except as shiny objects for easily led mental midgets like yourself.
> 
> "Stalinist"   I try not to get into this kind of mud but you are truly fucking retarded.
Click to expand...


The above misled moron actually appears to believe that the alphabet media does not have a political agenda.  Truly Pathetic.

 NBC's too political agenda is affecting their ratings.   From the way Brian Williams reports the news to the way that Saturday Night Live covers politics with a continual left wing slant, to various series on the network, even sitcoms, always throwing in anti Republican insults, NBC has become too political, and it has to have something to do with their ratings slide to fifth place behind Univision. When Jay Leno joked about their slide, he got nasty emails from NBC executives. Is Jay Leno having a mind of his own going to have the same results as it had for Victoria Jackson and Norm McDonald, to be never heard from again?

There are many who tune out programs when they become anti Republican, which frequently happens, actually on all networks. NBC seems most blatant about it, whereas the others seem more subtle, though advocating a left wing agenda on many shows. The slant can be seen from everything from Hillary 2016 T shirts to regurgitating the same old tired rhetoric about Watergate, as if it were as significant as World War II.


----------



## Pogo

"Free speech is endangered" ..... followed by a link to Fox Noise. 

This of course in the wake of sterling references like the National Exhuminer and Alex Jones.

Can't make this shit up.


----------



## Sawbriars

Obama needs to be impeached for running a 'Stalinistic Regime"


Obama Communist, Marxist, Socialist, Gay, Islamic, Muslim, Lies


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> "Free speech is endangered" ..... followed by a link to Fox Noise.



I mean, it wasn't on MSNBC, so it's not in your brain!

Rachel Maddow tells you the only things you need to know!


----------



## Pogo

Sawbriars said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get my color crayon because your shallow thoughts only add to your confusion.....you simply do not realize that these 'writers' you mention were beholden to their employer NBC....everything they write is gone over with a fine tooth comb.....NBC is owned and controlled by supporters of Obama.....the writers employed by NBC would never have written the material the jokes and so forth that Jay did about Obama because they had enough sense not to bite the hand that feeds them....and even if they had the NBC censors would have yanked it......only a numbskull would think for one second that NBC would have approved of that.....the jokes Jay Leno did about Obama he wrote himself.....and he had enough artistic control of the show to be able to do it....even though he obviously got in trouble for it.
> 
> Bottom line you and your ilk have no clue as to how this administration is using its power and influence to restrict freedom on speech and to punish those who dare attack or even joke about Obama ....aka the Irs....aka the attempt to put monitors into newsrooms and so on and so forth.  All of which is reminiscent of the Stalinist Regime in Russia.
> 
> The truly pathetic thing is there are so many Americans like you ...who have been dumbed down and indoctrinated into believing that political correctness rules and freedom of speech is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> NBC is a multinational megacorporation.  It exists to make money.  Period.
> 
> Politics do not run media megacorps.  They're not even involved except as shiny objects for easily led mental midgets like yourself.
> 
> "Stalinist"   I try not to get into this kind of mud but you are truly fucking retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above misled moron actually appears to believe that the alphabet media does not have a political agenda.  Truly Pathetic.
Click to expand...


The difference is I actually know how it works, and I don't get my ideas from Alex Jones comic books.



Sawbriars said:


> When Jay Leno joked about their slide, he got nasty emails from NBC executives.



Link?

No, I mean a _credible_ link, not that blog shit you tried to make the Leno thread out of



Sawbriars said:


> Is Jay Leno having a mind of his own going to have the same results as it had for Victoria Jackson and Norm McDonald, to be never heard from again?



Victoria Jackson's running for local office in Tennessee.  Nobody's stopping her.  Nor did they stop her from numerous appearances on Fox Noise.  Norm MacDonald's career continues like everybody else's -- nobody's keeping him down either.  He did (I had to look this up) have a sports game show, which has since been cancelled.  No doubt it was cancelled due to his failure to highlight O'bama's golf skills.  

That was a joke, btw...  but I'm sure it's worth another wackadoo theory thread.



Sawbriars said:


> There are many who tune out programs when they become anti Republican, which frequently happens, actually on all networks. NBC seems most blatant about it, whereas the others seem more subtle, though advocating a left wing agenda on many shows. The slant can be seen from everything from Hillary 2016 T shirts to regurgitating the same old tired rhetoric about Watergate, as if it were as significant as World War II.



Paranoia strikes deep.  They're all out to get you.

Seeing as how television is a mass propaganda machine designed to sell you shit you don't need, any time ANYBODY tunes out TV and the rest of that mindless bullshit (including Alex Jones et al) it's a good thing.  Maybe you should actually try it.

Wait wait... this just in .... "Commieblaster.com"??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



John Birch lives!


----------



## Sawbriars

Jay Leno Blasts Obama...............does anyone in their right mind think the head honchos at NBC would have approved of any of the following and that it did not influence their decision to get rid of Jay Leno?


Use a little common sense folks......reasonable people understand why Leno had to go>>>>>Jay Leno | NewsBusters


----------



## Sawbriars

NBC is consistently deceptive....aka it lies aka George Zimmerman  and how they constantly attempt to demonize the tea party >>>>>>>>NBC "deceptively edits" again! - Victoria Jackson


----------



## Sawbriars

Why did NBC fire him?   Could NBC be biased?   Could NBC have a political agenda?  Interesting video of him on David Letteermans show talking about all dat>>>>>>>[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tudRETrphxk]Norm MacDonald - David Letterman - 01-07-1998 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sawbriars

Pogo said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The libtards get upset when I say these negro thugs are not fully human....but really....what kind of animal does this stuff?   >>>>>>Diner Attacked After Refusing Seattle Man's Demand For A Bite Of His Burrito | The Smoking Gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Knockout game" is a concept I (and the vast majority of the population) would never have heard of if not for this site and the Fox Noises feeding it.  Yeah, that's a real story.  Guess you have to subscribe to the same comic book that imagines Jay Leno getting fired for reading his own teleprompter as some sort of government boogeyman.
> 
> 
> 
> "Negro thugs are not fully human"?   Why am I not surprised that you're not only stupid and gullible but a racist as well...
> 
> [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htT4ErBz1Oc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htT4ErBz1Oc[/ame]
Click to expand...


You may welcome Negro Thugs into your family tree...........but do not expect any rational person to do so.  

So what kind of exucses do you make for these sub-humans that comitt rape, murder, mayhem and so on  and so forth...you know the stuff that you see every night on the local news....of course they cannot tell you the race of the offenders as that would be politically incorrect.

Wave of black mobs brutalizing whites


----------



## Sawbriars

Pogo has left the kitchen.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&docid=IX4_MEiY8JCnRM&tbnid=95aDaVphk4C8HM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cartoonstock.com%2Fdirectory%2Fc%2Fcan_t_stand_the_heat.asp&ei=dTcaU4O3BMqi2wWro4DABg&bvm=bv.62578216,d.b2I&psig=AFQjCNFKGX9g0EY8H8QzaFRTILmXvjk2TA&ust=1394313460272353


----------



## Sawbriars

Some stupidly claim it is waycist to report black crimes......of course they convince themselves of this because they do not even know what racism is nor do they understand racial realism.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GykYgOb2VNw]Thugs Destroy Gas Station, Assault Employee - YouTube[/ame]


----------

